# Elon Musk Bought 9.2% of Twiter



## Marauder06 (Apr 5, 2022)

So Elon Musk bought a lot of Twitter stock, which not only caused the stock price to rise, it gave him a 9.2% stake.
Elon Musk becomes Twitter's biggest shareholder with 9.2% stake

From the related articles I'm reading, this appears to be a bigger deal than I thought it was.  9.2% is a significant share, but isn't there like 90% more stock still out there?  Why is this such a big deal--does less than 10% total stock / votes give you that much leverage over a company?  Asking because I don't understand how this works.


----------



## Devildoc (Apr 5, 2022)

The >90% of stock left is divided among more shareholders, so think of it as proportional representation than 1:1 democracy.  Almost 10% is a HUGE stake in most companies.


----------



## compforce (Apr 5, 2022)

Marauder06 said:


> So Elon Musk bought a lot of Twitter stock, which not only caused the stock price to rise, it gave him a 9.2% stake.
> Elon Musk becomes Twitter's biggest shareholder with 9.2% stake
> 
> From the related articles I'm reading, this appears to be a bigger deal than I thought it was.  9.2% is a significant share, but isn't there like 90% more stock still out there?  Why is this such a big deal--does less than 10% total stock / votes give you that much leverage over a company?  Asking because I don't understand how this works.


For a company like Twitter, 9.2% is a big deal.  With the number of material shareholders that they have, votes on controversial issues are often fairly close.  9.2% is enough to make a strategy that is a foregone conclusion swing the other way.  Think about it in election terms...  someone that was losing by almost a 20% margin at 41-59 and then *poof*  9.2% goes to the 41 side, now they've won the election.  That level of control means that there will be opportunities for manipulation of the company for his personal benefit rather than for the long term benefit of the company and other shareholders.

Normally when a block of common stock that large is sold, the buyer signs an agreement stating that they are not going to participate in decision making for the company and declaring that it is solely a financial investment.  The big deal in this is that Musk didn't sign that paperwork.  That is going to trigger the SEC to watch Twitter very closely for violations.  While it's not a violation of the law for Musk to decline to sign the agreement, other things that Twitter does that might be in the grey areas will be watched very closely.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Apr 5, 2022)

His humor in his “edit button” Tweet was well done.


----------



## Cookie_ (Apr 5, 2022)

compforce said:


> For a company like Twitter, 9.2% is a big deal.  With the number of material shareholders that they have, votes on controversial issues are often fairly close.  9.2% is enough to make a strategy that is a foregone conclusion swing the other way.  Think about it in election terms...  someone that was losing by almost a 20% margin at 41-59 and then *poof*  9.2% goes to the 41 side, now they've won the election.  That level of control means that there will be opportunities for manipulation of the company for his personal benefit rather than for the long term benefit of the company and other shareholders.
> *
> Normally when a block of common stock that large is sold, the buyer signs an agreement stating that they are not going to participate in decision making for the company and declaring that it is solely a financial investment.  The big deal in this is that Musk didn't sign that paperwork.*  That is going to trigger the SEC to watch Twitter very closely for violations.  While it's not a violation of the law for Musk to decline to sign the agreement, other things that Twitter does that might be in the grey areas will be watched very closely.


I'm not super well versed in all the peculiarities of investment filings, but I was under the impression that Musk filing as a 13G investor meant he was agreeing to not participate in decision making, IE its a passive investment.


----------



## Kaldak (Apr 5, 2022)

He was just appointed to the board of directors.


----------



## AWP (Apr 5, 2022)

On the surface this looks great. He's going to rein in all of those problems with free speech, deplatforming, cancel culture, burned popcorn...whateverthefuck.

I'll reserve any opinions until this shakes out or the next big Twitstorm or whatever shows us his intent.


----------



## Gunz (Apr 5, 2022)

If, after Elon, Megan and Harry can still get Twitter users banned for criticizing them—like they’ve been able to do very successfully with Facebook and YouTube—then I’ll know it’s a passive investment.


----------



## Topkick (Apr 5, 2022)

This makes more sense now


----------



## CPL B USMC (Apr 5, 2022)

Not gonna lie, I am kinda excited to see what happens with Musk on the board of directors. Only time will tell.


----------



## compforce (Apr 5, 2022)

Cookie_ said:


> I'm not super well versed in all the peculiarities of investment filings, but I was under the impression that Musk filing as a 13G investor meant he was agreeing to not participate in decision making, IE its a passive investment.


That's the filing he didn't sign.  He may have signed it since, but initially he didn't.


----------



## Marauder06 (Apr 5, 2022)

compforce said:


> For a company like Twitter, 9.2% is a big deal.  With the number of material shareholders that they have, votes on controversial issues are often fairly close.  9.2% is enough to make a strategy that is a foregone conclusion swing the other way.  Think about it in election terms...  someone that was losing by almost a 20% margin at 41-59 and then *poof*  9.2% goes to the 41 side, now they've won the election.  That level of control means that there will be opportunities for manipulation of the company for his personal benefit rather than for the long term benefit of the company and other shareholders.
> 
> Normally when a block of common stock that large is sold, the buyer signs an agreement stating that they are not going to participate in decision making for the company and declaring that it is solely a financial investment.  The big deal in this is that Musk didn't sign that paperwork.  That is going to trigger the SEC to watch Twitter very closely for violations.  While it's not a violation of the law for Musk to decline to sign the agreement, other things that Twitter does that might be in the grey areas will be watched very closely.


That makes sense to me, but it would also seem to me that the majority of Twitter shareholders who do vote will be liberals/progressives, and this may energize fence-sitters on the left who would otherwise not vote, but will now to "save Twitter" or whatever.

And what's to stop any number of wealthy billionaires who lean left from buying like 15% of Twitter in a "what's up now?" moment?  Although if I were Musk, I'd probably encourage that, get the shares to jump another 25% (on top of the 25% they jumped after he bought in), cash out at +50%, and then use that windfall to fund my own rival social media company, like he previously threatened to do.


----------



## AWP (Apr 5, 2022)

Musk is a lot of things, but he isn’t a dummy. 1) this wasn’t an impulse buy. You don’t just cut a check and own 9% of Twitter.
2) dude has a plan. You don’t drop that kind of coin without an end game in mind.


----------



## Blizzard (Apr 5, 2022)

Ooh-Rah said:


> His humor in his “edit button” Tweet was well done.
> 
> View attachment 39237


So was the response that said," I support you Leon"


----------



## SpitfireV (Apr 6, 2022)

His hypocrisy continues. He's always been a bit of sociopath; I suppose you'd have to be to do what he's done. 

Despite calling himself a 'free speech absolutist,' Elon Musk has a history of retaliation against employees and critics

I joke that Tesla and Amazon will have the first corporate robot war but it's only half a joke...


----------



## DA SWO (Apr 7, 2022)

Two of the 3 big corporate shareholders are heavily invested in Tesla and SpaceX.  Elon's 9.2% is more like 26%.


----------



## Gunz (Apr 7, 2022)

I gotta admit, I'm a SpaceX fan.


----------



## amlove21 (Apr 7, 2022)

Vanguard and Blackrock own 8.8% and 6.5%, respectively, of Twitter shares. 

Vanguard and Blackrock own 5.72% and 3.35% respectively, of Tesla shares. 

No matter how rich you are, you have someone that is going to be able to leverage your behavior. That "someone" that can leverage Elon Musk is the Vanguard and Blackrock conglomerate. 

It's fun to think that Musk is going to be able to take Twitter from what it is to what it might be... I am more excited about a completely parallel system; not making this one better. 

To quote a highly overrated television show, "You can't fix a broken wagon wheel. But you can use the pieces to make a new one."


----------



## Blizzard (Apr 7, 2022)

amlove21 said:


> To quote a highly overrated television show...


Blasphemous


----------



## AWP (Apr 7, 2022)

amlove21 said:


> To quote a highly overrated television show, "You can't fix a broken wagon wheel. But you can use the pieces to make a new one."



We gotta' fight this one out. Your garbage take cannot go without a challenge.


----------



## amlove21 (Apr 7, 2022)

AWP said:


> We gotta' fight this one out. Your garbage take cannot go without a challenge.


Violence isn't the only problem solving technique; but it should always be considered in COA Dev.


----------



## RackMaster (Apr 7, 2022)

Fight, Fight, Fight!


----------



## Devildoc (Apr 7, 2022)

I'm still trying to figure out what the TV show is....


----------



## Blizzard (Apr 7, 2022)

RackMaster said:


> Fight, Fight, Fight!


No, I'm afraid he might start quoting _Living with the Kardashians_ or something.


----------



## Kaldak (Apr 7, 2022)

Devildoc said:


> I'm still trying to figure out what the TV show is....



Yellowstone.


----------



## AWP (Apr 7, 2022)

amlove21 said:


> Violence isn't the only problem solving technique; but it should always be considered in COA Dev.



I was going to suggest pistols at dawn, but since you appear to prefer other options let’s have a baking contest.


----------



## Isiah6:8 (Apr 8, 2022)

amlove21 said:


> No matter how rich you are, you have someone that is going to be able to leverage your behavior. That "someone" that can leverage Elon Musk is the Vanguard and Blackrock conglomerate.



This is the meme that was around a few weeks ago right, this isn't a serious comment?


----------



## amlove21 (Apr 8, 2022)

Isiah6:8 said:


> This is the meme that was around a few weeks ago right, this isn't a serious comment?


I mean- it's factually correct (as far as the controlling shares in both companies); the predations of both Blackrock and Vanguard are established (to include their seemingly overt collusion on topics such as "the great reset"); so in that regard, yea, serious comment. 

FANG-T (FAANG? MAMAA-T? whatever label you want to assign to "big tech and controlling companies") isn't driven by their CEO's... they're driven by their controlling interests. In this case, Blackrock and Vanguard hold a monetary and prescriptive advantage/deterrent for Musk's actions through more stock at Twitter, and the largest interest (combined) in Tesla.


----------



## amlove21 (Apr 8, 2022)

AWP said:


> I was going to suggest pistols at dawn, but since you appear to prefer other options let’s have a baking contest.


I will ruin you in the kitchen. It will be an absolute slaughter. A delicious, well balanced slaughter.


----------



## Isiah6:8 (Apr 8, 2022)

amlove21 said:


> I mean- it's factually correct (as far as the controlling shares in both companies); the predations of both Blackrock and Vanguard are established (to include their seemingly overt collusion on topics such as "the great reset"); so in that regard, yea, serious comment.
> 
> FANG-T (FAANG? MAMAA-T? whatever label you want to assign to "big tech and controlling companies") isn't driven by their CEO's... they're driven by their controlling interests. In this case, Blackrock and Vanguard hold a monetary and prescriptive advantage/deterrent for Musk's actions through more stock at Twitter, and the largest interest (combined) in Tesla.



The actual funds and the capital that makes their sizing is actually your dollars and mine.  The interests in the positions come from their index mapped funds which are made up of 401k/IRA/pension/etc etc etc.  They are just bench mapped products and the benchmarks have an equation to what goes in, they just mirror.  Before my company sold the mutual funds it owned we had at one point the ~15th largest small cap fund in the world, give or take daily AUM.  That doesn't mean we influenced the companies in the sense you are alluding to and we were a top 10 owner of almost every position we took if not higher.

I am not saying they don't influence things or policy, just not directly like indicated.  Normally they would move towards policy changes and have seats with the other large financial institution heads on what direction that goes.


----------



## amlove21 (Apr 8, 2022)

Isiah6:8 said:


> I* am not saying they don't influence things or policy, just not directly like indicated*.  Normally they would move towards policy changes and have seats with the other large financial institution heads on what direction that goes.


That's interesting (the bolded). I think we agree at least on this part- Blackrock and Vanguard influence things or policies. We just disagree on how.


----------



## AWP (Apr 8, 2022)

amlove21 said:


> I will ruin you in the kitchen. It will be an absolute slaughter. A delicious, well balanced slaughter.



You're going to make a run at a fat guy in a kitchen? You do you, but I wouldn't go toe-to-toe with you in a hair salon. Play to your strengths and a kale smoothie is never a strength.

<3's!


----------



## Marauder06 (Apr 8, 2022)

You know who can cook?  @Teufel    That’s who.


----------



## Teufel (Apr 10, 2022)

Marauder06 said:


> You know who can cook?  @Teufel    That’s who.


I do what I can!


----------



## Marauder06 (Apr 10, 2022)

When Teufel comes over to your house for dinner, he brings the dinner with him.  It doesn’t matter that he just got off a trans-Paoific flight literally that morning, he’ll hit the NEX after work and have use enough time for the marinade to set before he shows up and steers cooking. 

And then he regaled the entire fam with hilarious stories about his Naval Academy days, and the exploits of a certain ex-Kiwi we all know.


----------



## Teufel (Apr 10, 2022)

Marauder06 said:


> When Teufel comes over to your house for dinner, he brings the dinner with him.  It doesn’t matter that he just got off a trans-Paoific flight literally that morning, he’ll hit the NEX after work and have use enough time for the marinade to set before he shows up and steers cooking.
> 
> And then he regaled the entire fam with hilarious stories about his Naval Academy days, and the exploits of a certain ex-Kiwi we all know.


I did do that once didn't I. That was a good time. I think we had so much fun that all your kids were wearing GO NAVY pins by the time i left.


----------



## Kaldak (Apr 11, 2022)

And now....he's not joining  the board.

Elon Musk Reverses Decision to Join Twitter’s Board, CEO Says

ETA: Here is Twitter link in the event the WSJ link is a pay wall.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1513354622466867201


----------



## RackMaster (Apr 14, 2022)

And now he's trying to buy it.

Elon Musk offers to buy Twitter for $41 billion


----------



## amlove21 (Apr 14, 2022)

I am a fan of chaos. This pleases me.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Apr 14, 2022)

RackMaster said:


> And now he's trying to buy it.
> 
> Elon Musk offers to buy Twitter for $41 billion


Ahhh. 

And that answers why he declined to become a member of the board.


----------



## Marauder06 (Apr 14, 2022)

See, I like this news because Twitter as an organization does not support my politics, but Elon Musk does.  Kind of.  It's complicated.

Anyway, here's the problem:  while I fully support Elon Musk buying out Twitter and turning it into something that better serves my political interests (or at least doesn't ban me when I post something it doesn't like), I would resent it if the shoe were on the other foot and... I don't know George Soros ended up buying Fox News or something.  Of course I think one might also argue that most major social media is almost completely dominated by hard core leftists, so this is an effort at leveling the playing field.   

At any rate, it's concerning to me how a handful of uber wealthy people--dare I say "oligarchs"--have such an outsized influence on our military, economy, diplomacy, and information exchange.  I'm not sure how I feel about this particular move just yet.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Apr 14, 2022)

To add…now I really want it to happen!  LOL

Twitter leftists lose it after Elon Musk offers to buy the social media giant: 'I am frightened'

_"For democracy to survive, we need more content moderation, not less," said Max Boot_


----------



## DA SWO (Apr 14, 2022)

RackMaster said:


> And now he's trying to buy it.
> 
> Elon Musk offers to buy Twitter for $41 billion


Hostile take-over in-progress.  Elon wins.


----------



## AWP (Apr 14, 2022)

_"For democracy to survive, we need more content moderation, not less,"_

Remember the Facebook whistleblower from some months back? I was one who cheered her until I dug a little deeper into her message. She's upset they don't have MORE control over their message on FB.

More moderation is the key to freedom? Merriam Webster and other dictionaries would like a word...if it wasn't moderated first.

This is something we need to guard against, regardless of the political party involved or pushing for x amount of control. The best way to preserve our society is through censorship? Yeah, nah, not how that works. Ever.


----------



## SpitfireV (Apr 14, 2022)

Moderation is needed. It's just a matter of *how* that's done that it doesn't impact legitimate points of view (of any "side" before anyone gets wound up) but doesn't help encourage illegal actions (which is another hard one because what's legal in one country isn't in another). 

It's a shit sandwhich for these companies. I don't envy trying to solve this problem because, at least for Facebook, it's not working well. 

Although everyone complaining about Facebook on Facebook is the kind of meta shit I enjoy so there's that.


----------



## TLDR20 (Apr 14, 2022)

SpitfireV said:


> Moderation is needed. It's just a matter of *how* that's done that it doesn't impact legitimate points of view (of any "side" before anyone gets wound up) but doesn't help encourage illegal actions (which is another hard one because what's legal in one country isn't in another).
> 
> It's a shit sandwhich for these companies. I don't envy trying to solve this problem because, at least for Facebook, it's not working well.
> 
> Although everyone complaining about Facebook on Facebook is the kind of meta shit I enjoy so there's that.



Boomers complaining about Facebook, on Facebook, is one of my favorite things to see.


----------



## TLDR20 (Apr 14, 2022)

AWP said:


> _"For democracy to survive, we need more content moderation, not less,"_
> 
> Remember the Facebook whistleblower from some months back? I was one who cheered her until I dug a little deeper into her message. She's upset they don't have MORE control over their message on FB.
> 
> ...



So would you call social media platforms a commodity, and want them regulated as such? You would advocate for the removal of private intellectual property from private companies and control of them by the state?

For real, what is the solution. It is a conundrum. I’m not being facetious, and I’m not trying to be a butthole.


----------



## Marauder06 (Apr 15, 2022)

OK, so he bought a bunch of shares, which make the stock price rise.  Now he wants to buy the company, for what seems to me to be a fairly generous price.  If Twitter won't sell, will he sell off all of his stock, and if so, will that trigger a mass sale which could negatively affect Twitter's stock price / value?


----------



## AWP (Apr 15, 2022)

Marauder06 said:


> OK, so he bought a bunch of shares, which make the stock price rise.  Now he wants to buy the company, for what seems to me to be a fairly generous price.  If Twitter won't sell, will he sell off all of his stock, and if so, will that trigger a mass sale which could negatively affect Twitter's stock price / value?


----------



## AWP (Apr 15, 2022)

TLDR20 said:


> So would you call social media platforms a commodity, and want them regulated as such? You would advocate for the removal of private intellectual property from private companies and control of them by the state?
> 
> For real, what is the solution. It is a conundrum. I’m not being facetious, and I’m not trying to be a butthole.



The problem is I don't know of the solution, only that there is a problem with the existing model. Or at least the philosophy behind some of its arguments.

Do you have gov't regulation? Self regulation? Let public opinion and the market decide how to run that platform? Honestly, I don't know because they all have merit...and they all have grave consequences too if handled poorly.

There's no true precedent for this type of mass media, certainly not on this scale. This is one of the few areas where history isn't a great deal of help, because there's very little we can use for background.

I'm a pessimist at heart, so I really don't see an ending for social media where society benefits.


----------



## Blizzard (Apr 15, 2022)

Marauder06 said:


> OK, so he bought a bunch of shares, which make the stock price rise.  Now he wants to buy the company, for what seems to me to be a fairly generous price.  If Twitter won't sell, will he sell off all of his stock, and if so, will that trigger a mass sale which could negatively affect Twitter's stock price / value?


This is exactly correct.  Win-win for Musk.

Musk's announcement drove the stock price up - good for him.  Yesterday, another investment firm, Vanguard Group, reportedly overtook Musk to become the largest shareholder of Twitter at 10+% stake. Interesting thing is they bought in at a premium.  For the reasons you mention, Vanguard risks a big loss if Musk pulls the chute and bails. On they flip side, they could gain a quick buck if Musk buys out shares at his stated price.  Seems their best move is to support the buyout.

Will be interesting to see what happens next.


----------



## Blizzard (Apr 15, 2022)

BTW, I'm not huge on Musk's jock like some people I know.  I'm  just here for the popcorn and the show.  So, far it hasn't disappointed. 

It's fascinating to see the meltdown taking place in some corners. If I had Musk's  money, I'd like to think I'd do some of the same things he does in terms of calling out things he sees as b.s. 

Remember a year or so ago when some nitwit from the UN claimed if Musk contributed $6B, we could wipe out hunger?  Musk called him out.  Guess what, we still have world hunger. 😉

This Twitter thing is along the same lines from the perspective that I don't think he really cares _that_ much about Twitter per se. He sees some things that may bug him a bit but moreso he also sees opportunity. Since he has the means, he'll fuck with them a bit - and do so publicly. If it works out great, if not, well, it was fun. Overall, pretty entertaining.


----------



## AWP (Apr 15, 2022)

If I had Elon Musk's money, dudes on Wall Street and in Tech would be jumping out of their windows. I kind of like the anarchy he provides.


----------



## Kaldak (Apr 15, 2022)

Twitter really doesn't want Elon taking over...or at least the current board doesn't want him taking over.

Twitter adopts 'poison pill' to prevent Elon Musk takeover

It's a drastic move to make. The board now gets to arbitrarily decide who can own large shares of the company. In this case, large enough % to exact control. Elon can still put the screws to the company, which I believe he will.


----------



## Grunt (Apr 15, 2022)

Hahahaha...I can't  help myself. I actually had to chuckle. People like Elon Musk don't care about "the board" and their decisions at this point. People like him don't worry about those "boards". He has already done more to make Twitter have to "worry" than has been done in years. Keep stirring those waters, Elon, stir away.....


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Apr 16, 2022)

Before someone posts this video (I am seeing it all over Twitter being linked to a conversation about Musk)… it is actually about Trump from a few years ago.  

At the end of the day though, to paraphrase her, “he’s trying to control the narrative and how people think….*that’s our job”*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1515105781560971266


----------



## amlove21 (Apr 16, 2022)

Nothing to see here. 

Vanguard Just Became the Largest Twitter (TWTR) Stock Holder. Here's Why.


----------



## Marauder06 (Apr 25, 2022)

So… does this mean he got it?


----------



## RackMaster (Apr 25, 2022)

Looks like they'll take his offer. 

Twitter set to accept Musk's $43 billion offer


----------



## amlove21 (Apr 25, 2022)

Unanimous at $54.20 a share. Elon Musk owns Twitter.


----------



## Devildoc (Apr 25, 2022)

Maybe I will reactivate my old account to see if new boss is same as old boss or if things will really change.


----------



## Blizzard (Apr 25, 2022)

And now we wait...

Twitter HQ is probably ready to spontaneous combust right now.


----------



## Gunz (Apr 25, 2022)




----------



## Blizzard (Apr 25, 2022)

I'm case it wasn't officially done, this acquisition should put the final nail in the poorly executed TRUTH app.

It might be kind of a huge baller move, as a final FU to the Twitter employees that despise him, if Musk announced he was moving Twitter's HQ to Texas as he did with Tesla.


----------



## AWP (Apr 25, 2022)

Elon deciding to buy Twitter. At least, this is what I'd like to think.


----------



## Bypass (Apr 25, 2022)

I'm gonna give it a minute for Elon to clean house before I create an account and say what I really think. Good on Elon and I hope Trump comes back. I have been eyeing Donalds social media platform truth social and considering giving it a shot as well but I'm not much into posting from a phone.


----------



## DA SWO (Apr 26, 2022)

Bypass said:


> I'm gonna give it a minute for Elon to clean house before I create an account and say what I really think. Good on Elon and I hope Trump comes back. I have been eyeing Donalds social media platform truth social and considering giving it a shot as well but I'm not much into posting from a phone.


I hope Trump stays off twatter until after the mid-term election.


----------



## Bypass (Apr 26, 2022)

DA SWO said:


> I hope Trump stays off twatter until after the mid-term election.


Nah, I personally love the guy and miss his mean tweets. He actually gave a shit about America and Americans. I use to call twitter twatter as well but now that Elon owns it I might change my mind. 

/Cheers. Here's to more hurt feelings.


----------



## Bypass (Apr 26, 2022)




----------



## Bypass (Apr 27, 2022)

Dang,


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1519480761749016577


----------



## Blizzard (Apr 27, 2022)

Bypass said:


> Dang,
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1519480761749016577


See, that's what I do love...introduce a little chaos just to watch people lose their shit. 🤣


----------



## Marauder06 (Apr 28, 2022)

In all seriousness, what does Elon Musk now do with Twitter's current employees? Clearly there is some disgruntlement among the rank and file, to the point where they had to lock people out of certain parts of the system to keep them from sabotaging it. And the top management is clearly in opposition. Do you come in and can everyone? If so, who keeps the lights on and the algorithms running? And if you don't, how do you create a functional work environment when so many of the employees oppose you politically and philosophically, to where they would rather see the company crippled, or fail, rather than have you in charge?


----------



## Gunz (Apr 28, 2022)

Marauder06 said:


> In all seriousness, what does Elon Musk now do with Twitter's current employees? Clearly there is some disgruntlement among the rank and file, to the point where they had to lock people out of certain parts of the system to keep them from sabotaging it. And the top management is clearly in opposition. Do you come in and can everyone? If so, who keeps the lights on and the algorithms running? And if you don't, how do you create a functional work environment when so many of the employees oppose you politically and philosophically, to where they would rather see the company crippled, or fail, rather than have you in charge?



Looks like it might be time for:



Marauder06 said:


> ...de-Baathification and disbanding the Army.


----------



## Marauder06 (Apr 28, 2022)

Gunz said:


> Looks like it might be time for:


lol-- well we all know how I feel about the de-Baathification and disbanding the Iraqi Army... and how that turned out ;)


----------



## Blizzard (Apr 28, 2022)

Marauder06 said:


> View attachment 39390
> In all seriousness, what does Elon Musk now do with Twitter's current employees? Clearly there is some disgruntlement among the rank and file, to the point where they had to lock people out of certain parts of the system to keep them from sabotaging it. And the top management is clearly in opposition. Do you come in and can everyone? If so, who keeps the lights on and the algorithms running? And if you don't, how do you create a functional work environment when so many of the employees oppose you politically and philosophically, to where they would rather see the company crippled, or fail, rather than have you in charge?


Having gone through a few M&As, although none quite as contentious or  as public as this one, here's my $.02:

1. Most of what we're hearing publicly is pretty typical for an acquisition; change is hard for a lot of people.  Twitter's "all hands" meeting was actually posted publicly:





2. If proper separation of duties and other processes are being followed, no one person should be able to deploy code to production anyway.  That said, a freeze is also pretty typical.

3. I would fully expect some people to walk. I'm sure everyone involved expects it.  As mentioned, change is hard for a lot of people. The topic is somewhat addressed in their all hands but the bottom line is employees will have a choice to make.  If they can't reconcile their personal views with the new direction, it's time to find a new job.  There will be departures and some of those will mistakenly believe they're irreplaceable.

4. Without question, there will be an entirely new leadership team installed by Musk.  Probably not on day 1 or even day 2 but new leadership, even when they come in on good terms, always brings in their own people.  The board of directors will be gone immediately.  I'd expect a completely new c-suite in under a year.


----------



## Blizzard (Apr 28, 2022)

Bypass said:


> Dang,
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1519480761749016577


The guy definitely has a sense of humor, I'll give him that:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1519495982723084290


----------



## Marauder06 (Apr 28, 2022)

Blizzard said:


> Having gone through a few M&As, although none quite as contentious or  as public as this one, here's my $.02:
> 
> 1. Most of what we're hearing publicly is pretty typical for an acquisition; change is hard for a lot of people.  Twitter's "all hands" meeting was actually posted publicly:
> 
> ...


Conveniently, I need a post-retirement job.  Coincidence?  I don't think so.  ;)


----------



## Bypass (Apr 28, 2022)

This made me laugh.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1519403408364560384


----------



## DA SWO (Apr 28, 2022)

Blizzard said:


> Having gone through a few M&As, although none quite as contentious or  as public as this one, here's my $.02:
> 
> 1. Most of what we're hearing publicly is pretty typical for an acquisition; change is hard for a lot of people.  Twitter's "all hands" meeting was actually posted publicly:
> 
> ...


I always thought of Twitter as a high end (pay wise) IT job.  Some will walk, but who is going to hire them?  The high end has a limited number of openings, and the compensation packages are designed to KEEP talent.
I also see him moving to Texas, that will eliminate many hard-core liberals, which opens up jobs for others (Good luck finding a job in CA).
Twitter employees going on Twitter to bitch are replaceable.  The board is replaceable.
Interesting that Dorsey endorsed the current CEO, while praising Musk?  Was this an engineered coup?


----------



## TLDR20 (Apr 28, 2022)

I honestly don’t understand why anyone cares. At all…

Elon isn’t some firebrand conservative, so I’m not sure why conservatives are acting like this is some coup for them. Idk why liberals are upset.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Apr 28, 2022)




----------



## Bypass (Apr 28, 2022)

TLDR20 said:


> I honestly don’t understand why anyone cares. At all…
> 
> Elon isn’t some firebrand conservative, so I’m not sure why conservatives are acting like this is some coup for them. Idk why liberals are upset.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1519735033950470144


----------



## DA SWO (Apr 28, 2022)

TLDR20 said:


> I honestly don’t understand why anyone cares. At all…
> 
> *Elon isn’t some firebrand conservative*,


Correct, more of a Libertarian/Free Speech advocate



TLDR20 said:


> * so I’m not sure why conservatives are acting like this is some coup for them. *



Because conservatives are usually victims of the "fact checker Army".  Eliminating the opinion checkers gives a dissenting voice opportunities to be heard.


TLDR20 said:


> *. Idk why liberals are upset.*


They are pissed because conservative politicians now can be heard without being muzzled by opinion checkers.


----------



## TLDR20 (Apr 29, 2022)

DA SWO said:


> Correct, more of a Libertarian/Free Speech advocate
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Has any of that happened. Are you sure it will?


----------



## TLDR20 (Apr 29, 2022)

Bypass said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1519735033950470144



I feel like that picture lines pretty well with how I feel.


----------



## AWP (Apr 29, 2022)

Bypass said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1519735033950470144



Honestly, this sums me up. I was raised in a family of Blue Dog Democrats and my political beliefs are relatively unchanged. I'm now a Republican and can't imagine being a Democrat. Both sides have shifted further away from the center, but I believe the Left has drifted the most.


----------



## Gunz (Apr 29, 2022)

In America, hysteria seems to be default mode for any innocuous and minor disturbance in the Force.


----------



## Gunz (Apr 29, 2022)

TLDR20 said:


> I feel like that picture lines pretty well with how I feel.



I quantify my position among friends by the statement that I'm a Reagan Republican rather than a Trump Republican...mainly because, well...


----------



## DA SWO (Apr 29, 2022)

Trump getting booted off happened.
NY Post had their account suspended because they linked the Hunter Biden laptop story
Numerous  people getting banned/suspended over vaccine articles, so yeah it's happened.
Just not to people on your side.


TLDR20 said:


> Has any of that happened. Are you sure it will?


----------



## TLDR20 (Apr 29, 2022)

DA SWO said:


> Trump getting booted off happened.
> NY Post had their account suspended because they linked the Hunter Biden laptop story
> Numerous  people getting banned/suspended over vaccine articles, so yeah it's happened.
> Just not to people on your side.



I don’t think you answered what I asked. 

Did any of those people get reinstated?

Are they for sure going to be?

Counting on Musk to be some messiah for the things you believe in is a cognitive dissonance in its own right. 

Trump posts demonstrably false information regularly. I’m not sure they are going to start letting absolute bullshit get posted from people who are verified users, free speech or not. 


I don’t have a side. I don’t like Trump, but that isn’t exactly a side. It isn’t good vs evil or L vsR. You need to grow up and realize this isn’t about sides. Things today are about what is good for America .I believe Trump and his ilk were/are bad for America.  I considered myself moderate pre-Trump, and I defy you to show otherwise. Trump in a way pushed me farther left. A lack of Trump has brought me much closer to the center, and some of the identity politics have brought me further to the right. Like that infographic showed I haven’t moved, while progressive politics have moved further from what I identify with. 

I don’t post much political stuff now. Because other than a few random outliers here, I mostly agree with what has been posted since I returned. I was never very progressive by current cultural norms. I am severely anti Trump. I will remain so. I feel like anyone who values their integrity, conservative or liberal, should feel the same way.


----------



## AWP (Apr 30, 2022)

Musk out here trolling AOC...

Elon Musk tells AOC "stop hitting on me" after she derides billionaires


----------



## SpitfireV (Apr 30, 2022)

Tbh Thiel is a sack of shit who bought himself a passport here and I'm still very salty about it.


----------



## Bypass (Apr 30, 2022)

TLDR20 said:


> .I believe Trump and his ilk were/are bad for America.


I gotta ask. In what way was Trump bad for America? Please help me out here so I won't vote for the guy a 6th time.


----------



## Gunz (Apr 30, 2022)

AWP said:


> Musk out here trolling AOC...
> 
> Elon Musk tells AOC "stop hitting on me" after she derides billionaires



She hates everything about billionaires except their money.


----------



## TLDR20 (Apr 30, 2022)

Bypass said:


> I gotta ask. In what way was Trump bad for America? Please help me out here so I won't vote for the guy a 6th time.



Do you think American was better off in 2021 when he left office than it was in 2017 when he took office?


----------



## Bypass (Apr 30, 2022)

TLDR20 said:


> Do you think American was better off in 2021 when he left office than it was in 2017 when he took office?


I believe we were better off with Trump in office. Everything has gone to shit under Biden. Under Trump we were energy independent, and gas was a buck seventy-five a gallon. Under Biden we are not, and gas is nearly 5 dollars a gallon average. Because of the democrats' green new deal our country is going to shit. Why do I say that because they want us to suffer. Why do they want us to suffer so we'll invest in electric cars and green energy. Not even mentioning the withdrawal in Afghanistan or the 84 billion in equipment we gave the Taliban.

What about Biden checking his watch when the bodies of Americans that died in the Stan were being offloaded.


How about the embarrassment of Biden on the world stage? Shaking hands with air and wondering around lost or being told where to go by the easter bunny.

Or even his transportation guy Pete Buttigieg Taking paternity leave while our countries supply lines turn to shit.

Our borders were more secure under Trump and our country was a safer place to live. Now we got a new supreme court justice who can't even define what a man or woman is.

EVERYTHING goes to shit under democratic woke progressive leadership.


----------



## Bypass (Apr 30, 2022)

TLDR20 said:


> Do you think American was better off in 2021 when he left office than it was in 2017 when he took office?


And yes, previous to 2017 it was just more of the same previous progressive administration selling out the country to China and our enemies.


----------



## AWP (Apr 30, 2022)

TLDR20 said:


> Do you think American was better off in 2021 when he left office than it was in 2017 when he took office?



Honestly...there's hardly a clear answer. For any president. You can judge a presidency, any of them, overall, but I think the gravitas of the discussion deserves a LOT of context and granularity.

I'm old enough to remember Reagan (as a kid so I lack some worldliness there), but can honestly look at every president and see both the good and bad. I genuinely think you can too and do as matter of course, even if we disagree on what "good" looks like.

All presidents do good things and bad. What makes a "good" president can be subjective. For me, Trump is such a wild example of extremes (and almost any discussion of the man becomes high-order emotional) that his presidency is probably the most explosive of any in our country's history. We as a society have arrived at a point where saying Trump did x right is viewed by many as approval of his presidency and other actions. The people who do that are idiots, but here we are.

The more controversial the person, the more you have to dig and the more granular we have to make our observations. Me, I think he was on the positive side of the ledger until the 2020 election and then the wheels fell off.

While not an admin, I think a post-Trump discussion deserves its own thread. Musk and Twitter are more than enough to keep this one going.


----------



## Bypass (Apr 30, 2022)

AWP said:


> Honestly...there's hardly a clear answer. For any president. You can judge a presidency, any of them, overall, but I think the gravitas of the discussion deserves a LOT of context and granularity.
> 
> I'm old enough to remember Reagan (as a kid so I lack some worldliness there), but can honestly look at every president and see both the good and bad. I genuinely think you can too and do as matter of course, even if we disagree on what "good" looks like.
> 
> ...


This will be a short conversation. I don't think it'll go on for more than 20 pages.


----------



## Marauder06 (May 2, 2022)

Bypass said:


> This will be a short conversation. I don't think it'll go on for more than 20 pages.


Kind of like a case study!


----------



## DA SWO (May 3, 2022)

TLDR20 said:


> I don’t think you answered what I asked.
> 
> Did any of those people get reinstated?
> 
> ...


You changed your question, but let's go barney style.

Musk doesn't own twitter yet, so asking if it happened is a nonsensical question. 

I never said Musk is a conservative icon, re-read my post.  I agreed with you on that point.  I added that I think he is more Libertarian in his views.

Disagree, at this point in time it is a Left vs Right, Maxine Watters and other leftists have told their followers to go after us.  

I believe Trump was good for America, unemployment for Blacks, Asians, Hispanics at record lows.  Inflation under2%, "full-employment", energy independence.  Which one of those is bad for America.  

You defy me, maybe you should get off your high horse.


----------



## TLDR20 (May 3, 2022)

DA SWO said:


> You changed your question, but let's go barney style.
> 
> Musk doesn't own twitter yet, so asking if it happened is a nonsensical question.
> 
> ...



I have a reply but it does not fit with the title or topic of this thread. When we want to talk about a post Trump thread I will respond.


----------



## Marauder06 (May 8, 2022)




----------



## Intel Nerd (May 10, 2022)

Marauder06 said:


> View attachment 39446



God I wish. Leg tucks are way easier than a plank anyways.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (May 17, 2022)

I’m more interested in this number than I am UFO hearings…


----------



## SpitfireV (May 17, 2022)

I knew that bum was full of shit. What's the bet he'll short it for when he sells up?


----------



## amlove21 (May 17, 2022)

SpitfireV said:


> I knew that bum was full of shit. What's the bet he'll short it for when he sells up?


Let's look a little deeper, my hobbit-cohabitating-compatriot. 

Elon has pushed Twitter to an interesting set of choices. 

1- Twitter admits (in discovery after Elon sues the shit out of them to get out of the $1B walk away clause) that the bots and spam accounts are _much _higher than "<5%". This puts Twitter in the basement and allows Elon to make a new bid (for much lower) or it could conceivably straight-up end Twitter. Advertisers are paying for actual human users; when the Bot count gets around 20%, there is going to be a litany of people that are rightfully pissed and won't pay for those fake eyeballs anymore. 

- or - 

2- Provide an accurate accounting of their total bot/spam accounts and violate their SEC disclosure; Elon withdraws his bid (or drops the $1B) and the investors sue the shit out of Twitter for their utter malfeasance with the investor's money. 

- or -

3- I don't care. Twitter is garbage, I hope only the worst for everyone involved.


----------



## SpitfireV (May 17, 2022)

amlove21 said:


> Let's look a little deeper, my hobbit-cohabitating-compatriot.
> 
> Elon has pushed Twitter to an interesting set of choices.
> 
> ...



This is a great post. Much more than I would have thought of. Guess that's why I'm not a billionaire, eh.


Well that and I wasn't born into a gem and precious metals mine owning family


----------



## AWP (May 17, 2022)

SpitfireV said:


> This is a great post. Much more than I would have thought of. Guess that's why I'm not a billionaire, eh.
> 
> 
> Well that and I wasn't born into a gem and precious metals mine owning family



You’d have squandered it on hookers and footy tickets.


----------



## SpitfireV (May 17, 2022)

AWP said:


> You’d have squandered it on helicopters and hockey tickets.



Fixed. But honestly not that far off; Is a woman or a helicopter more expensive? I don't know.


----------



## RackMaster (May 18, 2022)

SpitfireV said:


> Fixed. But honestly not that far off; Is a woman or a helicopter more expensive? I don't know.



Women, always.


----------



## Isiah6:8 (May 18, 2022)

amlove21 said:


> Let's look a little deeper, my hobbit-cohabitating-compatriot.
> 
> Elon has pushed Twitter to an interesting set of choices.
> 
> ...



Every deal has breakaway clauses where even escrow money is returned during the due diligence phase.  This is more likely an opportunity to curb price should the market rally increasing the perceived value of the company and offer price should things drag out which they might past the initial phase.  It would allow for a hold on price post DD timeline even if the MV of the company increased w/ the market in general.


----------



## Gunz (May 18, 2022)

RackMaster said:


> Women, always.



Can't live with em...pass the beer nuts.


----------



## amlove21 (May 18, 2022)

Half of President Biden's Twitter followers are fake, audit tool shows

Half of the President's Twitter followers are fake. 

22 million followers...11 million fake accounts/bots... Twitter has 262 million users... the President's account *alone* gets the "how many total accounts are fake on Twitter?" number to 4.2%, roughly. 

Sprinkle in a lil James O'Keefe and his latest expose of yet another Twitter dork and voila! A recipe for delicious comeuppance.


----------



## Marauder06 (May 18, 2022)

amlove21 said:


> Half of President Biden's Twitter followers are fake, audit tool shows
> 
> Half of the President's Twitter followers are fake.
> 
> ...


That's extremely interesting.   These latest developments make me wonder if maybe Musk's goal isn't so much to own Twitter as it is to expose/destroy it.


----------



## Marauder06 (May 18, 2022)

...when you make the mistake of reading the comments section:


----------



## Cookie_ (May 18, 2022)

Not arguing that twitter has less than 5% fake accounts, because I doubt any social media does, but this feels like a thing where two different metrics are being looked at. 
Musk keeps talking about total accounts, and Twitter keeps saying their number is based off of "monetizable users", per that article:


> The Twitter CEO said that the company estimates each quarter that less than 5% of monetizable daily active users are spam accounts.



So the thing is, what counts as monetizable? My account that I haven't logged into in 5+ years probably isn't. 100 fake accounts created to boost up a politician probably aren't if all the are doing is serving as a "follower".


----------



## amlove21 (May 18, 2022)

Cookie_ said:


> Not arguing that twitter has less than 5% fake accounts, because I doubt any social media does, but this feels like a thing where two different metrics are being looked at.
> Musk keeps talking about total accounts, and Twitter keeps saying their number is based off of "monetizable users", per that article:
> 
> 
> So the thing is, what counts as monetizable? My account that I haven't logged into in 5+ years probably isn't. 100 fake accounts created to boost up a politician probably aren't if all the are doing is serving as a "follower".


Monetizable users = real people. The article I pulled this from is here. 

_"...On the other hand, Twitter defines monetizable daily active users as "people, organizations, or other accounts who logged in or were otherwise authenticated and accessed Twitter on any given day" through its paid products or platforms that show ads, according to the company's SEC filing for Q1 2022.

The company hasn't publicly revealed its full method for classifying fake or spam accounts."_

BL- nope, it's not different metrics; yep, your account is monetizable (just inactive) as you are a person that can log in on any given day. I assume Elon and Twitter are talking about the exact same thing; one entity just wants to define it differently or be disingenuous IOT protect a claim they've made and are not able to back up.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (May 18, 2022)

Elon going hard to the paint….


----------



## AWP (May 18, 2022)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Elon going hard to the paint….
> 
> View attachment 39512



I stand by my earlier Joker post.


----------



## Chopstick (May 19, 2022)

@Marauder06  "birdcrap babbler".  OMG


----------



## Gunz (May 19, 2022)

Marauder06 said:


> ...when you make the mistake of reading the comments section:
> 
> View attachment 39508



Reposting because...the cat.


----------



## R.Caerbannog (May 19, 2022)

Marauder06 said:


> ...when you make the mistake of reading the comments section:
> 
> View attachment 39508


I mean... the DHS literally has a Ministry of Misinformation. 7 years ago the events of today would have all been all crazy talk. Given current events, it's not a stretch to say that Silicon Valley and our intelligence communities have been compromised. 

That said, the comment section has a higher production value than the MSM.


----------



## Marauder06 (May 19, 2022)

R.Caerbannog said:


> I mean... the DHS literally has a Ministry of Misinformation. 7 years ago the events of today would have all been all crazy talk. Given current events, it's not a stretch to say that Silicon Valley and our intelligence communities have been compromised.
> 
> That said, the comment section has a higher production value than the MSM.


Fortunately, I think cooler heads have prevailed on the Disinformation front. For now.


----------



## R.Caerbannog (May 19, 2022)

Marauder06 said:


> Fortunately, I think cooler heads have prevailed on the Disinformation front. For now.


They just removed the head manager/spokesperson, the program still receives/has funding and will continue forward. The lull is the enemy making adjustments for their arty.

That said, it's interesting seeing such a powerful social influencing tool being shown for the sham it is. I hope we get to see more of the creatures behind the curtain.



Gunz said:


> Reposting because...the cat.
> 
> View attachment 39513


That cat appears to not have been issued a helmet retention strap. Seeing the feline species proclivity for hijinks and shenanigans, it is highly likely it will lose said head pro and become infected by the lizard peoples bizarre social conditioning rays.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (May 20, 2022)

And if on cue, the sexual assault claims begin to populate in your news feeds.
Truthfully I’m surprised it took this long.

Elon Musk faces sexual assault claim from SpaceX flight attendant; says he exposed himself during massage 

_ SpaceX CEO Elon Musk denied a sexual assault claim from a former flight attendant, whom the company reportedly paid $250,000 as part of a severance agreement in 2018.  Musk, in a Thursday tweet following the story, claimed the story should be "viewed through a political lens."_


----------



## AWP (May 20, 2022)

I don’t believe her. She decides to come forward with her story AFTER his potential acquisition of Twitter is announced? Her NDA just magically expired?

Yeah, nah.


----------



## RackMaster (May 20, 2022)

It's so weird that she also just inherited another $250k from a long lost Aunt.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (May 20, 2022)

Dude is having way too much fun with this…😂


----------



## SpitfireV (May 20, 2022)

Lol he was contacted before the story broke (as is right for a journalist). He asked for more time then suddenly he's tweeting that people will be out to get him. This is a diversion.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (May 20, 2022)

SpitfireV said:


> This is a diversion.


This whole story has been a diversion.


----------



## SpitfireV (May 20, 2022)

Perhaps but this particular story is being diverted by Musk to distract attention from him being a sex pest. In my opinion.


----------



## RackMaster (May 20, 2022)

SpitfireV said:


> Perhaps but this particular story is being diverted by Musk to distract attention from him being a sex pest. In my opinion.



If he was, it would have come out long ago; he had a long list of enemies before Twitter.


----------



## amlove21 (May 20, 2022)

SpitfireV said:


> Perhaps but this particular story is being diverted by Musk to distract attention from him being a sex pest. In my opinion.


So are you, depending on how hard we dig and who does the digging. The last person free of sin got merked too, if you believe in that sort of thing.

This is a predictable playbook, by all the same people. Forgive me if I take a break on the outrage carousel. I'll happily wait 24 hours and see what the next thing is.


----------



## Gunz (May 20, 2022)

amlove21 said:


> So are you, depending on how hard we dig and who does the digging.


Yep.

Any man who has ever had consensual sex with another human being is a potential target of a sexual assault claim if the possible return is worth the effort of the accusation.

The timing should serve as a clue to its legitimacy.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jun 1, 2022)

Elan tells his employees to come back to work…


----------



## SpitfireV (Jun 1, 2022)

That's pretty backwards thinking. And when has Tesla ever shipped a great product? I'd wager they've never passed the "good" threshold.


----------



## Kaldak (Jun 1, 2022)

SpitfireV said:


> That's pretty backwards thinking. And when has Tesla ever shipped a great product? I'd wager they've never passed the "good" threshold.



So, you're claiming their vehicles are "bad"?


----------



## Marauder06 (Jun 1, 2022)

I think he’s absolutely correct.  Plus he gave himself and his company the wiggle room to deal with exceptions to policy.  

They are many important things that don’t happen if leaders aren’t physically present, even in tech firms.


----------



## TLDR20 (Jun 1, 2022)

Kaldak said:


> So, you're claiming their vehicles are "bad"?



Their vehicles are technically advanced but shoddily constructed. Their quality control lacks significantly. Their tech is great, but I wouldn’t call them high quality vehicles. You can find hundreds of videos and reviews of the poor construction. While the underlying systems are good, most people don’t rank Teslas in the top 5 of electric vehicles to buy currently.


----------



## SpitfireV (Jun 1, 2022)

As above Kaldak mate.


----------



## Kaldak (Jun 1, 2022)

Fair enough.


----------



## Kaldak (Jun 1, 2022)

This may not be the tread to debate vehicles, but I'm going from personal experiences of those around me (family, friends, etc), not review sites. 

Nothing against the review sites, but I haven't heard a single complaint about the Tesla line. I think it's overpriced, but that's coming from someone who can't use a Tesla. So, fairly irrelevant. 

That all said, what is being used as a comparison to Tesla here?


----------



## Marauder06 (Jun 1, 2022)

Kaldak said:


> This may not be the tread to debate vehicles, but I'm going from personal experiences of those around me (family, friends, etc), not review sites.
> 
> Nothing against the review sites, but I haven't heard a single complaint about the Tesla line. I think it's overpriced, but that's coming from someone who can't use a Tesla. So, fairly irrelevant.
> 
> That all said, *what is being used as a comparison to Tesla here?*


I hope it's not Jeeps


----------



## Blizzard (Jun 1, 2022)

Kaldak said:


> This may not be the tread to debate vehicles, but I'm going from personal experiences of those around me (family, friends, etc), not review sites.
> 
> Nothing against the review sites, but I haven't heard a single complaint about the Tesla line. I think it's overpriced, but that's coming from someone who can't use a Tesla. So, fairly irrelevant.
> 
> That all said, what is being used as a comparison to Tesla here?


My buddy has a Model Y.  Some body panels are really poorly aligned. He also had an issue with door handles during the winter.  The Tesla tech was out for one other issue but I don't recall what it was (maybe it was to align another body panel). He got the car in Feb.  His previous car was  BMW 5-series. Bottom line: the build quality between the two is noticeably different.


----------



## Gunz (Jun 2, 2022)

Marauder06 said:


> I hope it's not Jeeps



I like the new jeeps. Especially the pick-up version. If I didn't need my kind of truck every day and didn't have tractor payments, I'd get one of those pick-up truck jeeps and tacticool the shit out of it.


----------



## Marauder06 (Jun 2, 2022)

Gunz said:


> I like the new jeeps. Especially the pick-up version. If I didn't need my kind of truck every day and didn't have tractor payments, I'd get one of those pick-up truck jeeps and tacticool the shit out of it.
> 
> View attachment 39579


The Israelis use a souped up JLU Sport as one of their tactical vehicles.


----------



## AWP (Jun 7, 2022)

A bit of trivia I learned today, no commentary on anything, but Fred Galvin is a training manager for Tesla. I thought that was an interesting tie-in for the board.

https://www.linkedin.com/in/fred-galvin-27270116/


----------



## AWP (Jul 8, 2022)

Musk is backing away from the Twitter deal, so the Twitter board of directors is suing Musk.

Hilarious.


----------



## RackMaster (Jul 8, 2022)

Maybe this needs to go to court and get the truth out through discovery. 



> "Twitter has failed or refused to provide this information. Sometimes Twitter has ignored Mr. Musk's requests, sometimes it has rejected them for reasons that appear to be unjustified, and sometimes it has claimed to comply while giving Mr. Musk incomplete or unusable information," the letter said. It also said the information is fundamental to Twitter's business and financial performance, and it's needed to finish the merger agreement.



https://www.cbc.ca/news/business/elon-musk-seeks-end-twitter-deal-1.6515431


----------



## Gunz (Jul 9, 2022)

RackMaster said:


> Maybe this needs to go to court and get the truth out through discovery.



Aint nobody got time for that


----------



## Salt USMC (Jul 9, 2022)

Damn, I guess Elon isn’t the savior of free speech after all!  Who could’ve known??


----------



## DasBoot (Jul 9, 2022)

Twitter, Elon Musk, cancel culture, culture war politics…. Just add failed 18Xrays, SEALS, VMI/Citadel grads, people who say “YASSS,” and explosive diarrhea, you have a list of all my least favorite things.


----------



## Gunz (Jul 9, 2022)

I’m all for the spaceX stuff. But Elon’s got that creep factor going. Plus he banged Amber Heard’s overused flappy fish market. Dude…you’re the richest motherfucker in the world and you can’t find clean pussy?


----------



## AWP (Jul 9, 2022)

Gunz said:


> Plus he banged Amber Heard’s overused flappy fish market.


I would hit that like a Cat 5 on Puerto Rico.


----------



## Gunz (Jul 9, 2022)

AWP said:


> I would hit that like a Cat 5 on Puerto Rico.



You said the same thing about Dame Helen Mirren.


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Jul 9, 2022)

Amber was attractive in *Never Back Down*...which is loosely base on @AWP s Underground street fighting days!!!!
After that she got crazy....and then ugly.


As far as Ms Mirren goes.  Yes.


----------



## AWP (Jul 9, 2022)

Gunz said:


> You said the same thing about Dame Helen Mirren.


A hurricane can make landfall more than once.


----------



## Muppet (Jul 9, 2022)

AWP said:


> A hurricane can make landfall more than once.



Jesus Christo mi hefe!


----------



## Gunz (Jul 9, 2022)

AWP said:


> A hurricane can make landfall more than once.



It's "a port in a storm" not "a storm in everybody's port"


----------



## DasBoot (Jul 9, 2022)

Gunz said:


> It's "a port in a storm" not "a storm in everybody's port"


“Holes is holes”- Grandma DasBoot. She was such a wise woman.


----------



## Gunz (Jul 10, 2022)

But Helen Mirren. She’s six years older than me. That Shepard’s Pie is way past the expiration date. Her Judi Dench needs to be fumigated. Even Boris wouldn’t put his Johnson in that. Simon wouldn’t peg it. She’s what made the Peakys blinders. Even the boys at Eton wouldn’t be eatin that. The Royal Marines hit that beach when I was still in middle school.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Jul 10, 2022)

DasBoot said:


> Twitter, Elon Musk, cancel culture, culture war politics…. Just add failed 18Xrays, SEALS, VMI/Citadel grads, people who say “YASSS,” and explosive diarrhea, you have a list of all my least favorite things.



I made Das's list.  This seems to elevate me in so many ways.  But seriously who hurt you?



Salt USMC said:


> Damn, I guess Elon isn’t the savior of free speech after all!  Who could’ve known??



All I know is twitter allows shit like this to exist:

ShutDownDC group offers bounties on Twitter for public sightings of conservative Supreme Court justices

Bounties for public sightings of conservative SCOTUS justices offered

Liberal protest group offers 'bounties' for info on where conservative justices are located

Multiple sources provided for reasons I guess.

Also, link to actual tweet: 



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1545421407223521280
Also, Elon hasn't sold his 9.2% stake yet either, so will be interesante to see where this goes.

____________

It should be noted that they unbanned Alex Berenson who they had banned for "Covid Misinformation" when if anything Fauci and Co were the ones spewing misinformation.


----------



## Marauder06 (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## DasBoot (Jul 10, 2022)

ThunderHorse said:


> I made Das's list.  This seems to elevate me in so many ways.  But seriously who hurt you?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I’m a big fan of free speech. But doesn’t this count as shouting fire in a crowded theater?


----------



## Marauder06 (Jul 10, 2022)

DasBoot said:


> I’m a big fan of free speech. But doesn’t this count as shouting fire in a crowded theater?


sounds more like domestic terrorism to me


----------



## ThunderHorse (Jul 10, 2022)

DasBoot said:


> I’m a big fan of free speech. But doesn’t this count as shouting fire in a crowded theater?


Which part, VMI grads living rent free in your head or assholes offering up a bounty for photos of conservative Supreme Court justices? 

Honestly, I generally think conservatives are very bad at using Twitter's policies to enforce the standard, but liberals are great at over reporting and twitter reacts.  I reported that post because of what it is. Targeted harassment and incitement.  Twitter deplatformed Trump for incitement, they didn't go after any of _the squad_ or Pelosi or Biden for their trash.  The selective enforcement bias by these companies is a bit ridiculous which is why the regulations should change, or they are the _town square _and we don't deplatform conservatives for having alternative views.  Legitimately, we saw during the entirety of the Syrian war ISIS being allowed to utilize youtube, twitter, facebook, to conduct their atrocities and spread propaganda but we'd get conservative politicians or commentators throttled.  Now, I'm good with keeping ISIS trash up so long as the upload coordinates were sent to DOD for some old fashioned bombing, but that never happened either. (against the privacy policy)


----------



## DasBoot (Jul 10, 2022)

ThunderHorse said:


> Which part, VMI grads living rent free in your head or assholes offering up a bounty for photos of conservative Supreme Court justices?
> 
> Honestly, I generally think conservatives are very bad at using Twitter's policies to enforce the standard, but liberals are great at over reporting and twitter reacts.  I reported that post because of what it is. Targeted harassment and incitement.  Twitter deplatformed Trump for incitement, they didn't go after any of _the squad_ or Pelosi or Biden for their trash.  The selective enforcement bias by these companies is a bit ridiculous which is why the regulations should change, or they are the _town square _and we don't deplatform conservatives for having alternative views.  Legitimately, we saw during the entirety of the Syrian war ISIS being allowed to utilize youtube, twitter, facebook, to conduct their atrocities and spread propaganda but we'd get conservative politicians or commentators throttled.  Now, I'm good with keeping ISIS trash up so long as the upload coordinates were sent to DOD for some old fashioned bombing, but that never happened either. (against the privacy policy)


Only time VMI grads cross my mind is when they sneak their way into regiment and make my life more complicated than needed… full disclosure some of the best dudes I’ve met are enlisted VMI and Citadel grads. 

I think we are on the same page regarding social media enforcement. Either everything goes, or just admit your platform is focused on one specific viewpoint.


----------



## Cookie_ (Jul 11, 2022)

Marauder06 said:


> View attachment 39894



Musk keeps saying/posting stuff like this, but anyone who's been following this story knows by now that he's full of shit.

Twitter gave him all the data he asked for last month.

He has the ability to cipher through all of that and come to his own determination about bots, but that isn't what he's doing. He wants access to Twitter's proprietary methods for counting, which he won't be able to force even in a court case.

It's also worth noting that Twitter discloses bot info in their SEC filing reports, which even acknowledge that the number may be higher than 5%, because it's extremely difficult to accurately determine bots.

Musk waived his diligence; he doesn't have a "get out of contract because of bots" clause to use.

Dude signed a contract to buy a car sight unseen, bitched he was never given the publicly available carfax, and is now trying to get out of the deal after asking for the dealer's maintenance records but not reading them.

I doubt he's forced to buy, but this is going to be costly for him. Dude tried to play his cute games and it's finally about to bite him in the ass.

https://nymag.com/intelligencer/2022/07/elon-musk-and-the-worlds-biggest-case-of-buyers-remorse.html

Edit to add: 

I hate Twitter with an ever-burning passion. It's literally a cow-pie in social media form, but Musk offered to buy it way about price knowing full well he couldn't fix it.  It's about time he gets stuck eating crow.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Jul 11, 2022)

We actually don't know what the purchase agreement looks like.  Saying he waived his right to due diligence based on what? Hearsay? I deal with contracts daily, for something simple our contracts are 20 pages.  For something like this?  The contract is probably at least 100 and then about 50 different technical documents as appendixes.


----------



## Cookie_ (Jul 11, 2022)

ThunderHorse said:


> We actually don't know what the purchase agreement looks like.  Saying he waived his right to due diligence based on what? Hearsay? I deal with contracts daily, for something simple our contracts are 20 pages.  For something like this?  The contract is probably at least 100 and then about 50 different technical documents as appendixes.


The purchase/merger agreement has been publicly available since April. 
I'm not a contract expert, but numerous articles/legal experts have been talking about him waving due diligence since late May/June.

DEFA14A


----------



## amlove21 (Jul 11, 2022)

I am a fan of chaos, and this is the right amount of chaos. 

Imagine investing in a company that tried to initially block a sale at a ridiculously good price, then eventually suing the buyer trying to force the sale of your shitty company. Comeuppance, thy name is Twitter.

JokerClapping.gif


----------



## ThunderHorse (Jul 11, 2022)

Cookie_ said:


> The purchase/merger agreement has been publicly available since April.
> I'm not a contract expert, but numerous articles/legal experts have been talking about him waving due diligence since late May/June.
> 
> DEFA14A



Due Diligence is mentioned once and section 4.25 is not a waiving of due diligence.


----------



## Marauder06 (Jul 11, 2022)

This is super-high stakes, and not just for the money involved.  I suspect there are multiple behind-the-scenes plans and plots on both sides that we don't know about yet.


----------



## Cookie_ (Jul 11, 2022)

ThunderHorse said:


> Due Diligence is mentioned once and section 4.25 is not a waiving of due diligence.



I found where it seems this idea that he waived diligence is coming from. Twitter put out a proxy statement claiming Musk waived it in his acquisition proposal.



> Later on April 21, 2022, Mr. Musk publicly disclosed that he and Parent had obtained commitment letters for approximately $46.5 billion in financing to fund the proposed acquisition, including (1) a debt commitment letter providing for an aggregate of $13 billion in various secured and unsecured debt financing commitments; (2) a debt commitment letter providing for an aggregate of $12.5 billion in margin loan commitments (which commitments were subsequently reduced to $6.25 billion, as described below); and (3) an equity commitment letter providing for a $21 billion equity financing by Mr. Musk to Parent (which commitment was subsequently increased to $27.25 billion, as described below). The equity financing commitment did not include third party beneficiary rights permitting Twitter to enforce Mr. Musk’s equity financing commitment in connection with a potential transaction.* Mr. Musk also disclosed that his acquisition proposal was no longer subject to the completion of financing and business due diligence. *The debt commitment letters referenced drafts of agreements and documents providing for a tender offer for our common stock that had been shared with the lenders party to the debt commitment letters, but that had not been shared with Twitter



I imagine there's a whole rabbit hole of documentation to chase down, but I don't have the time/expertise to really do much more than what's been done already.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Jul 11, 2022)

Cookie_ said:


> I found where it seems this idea that he waived diligence is coming from. Twitter put out a proxy statement claiming Musk waived it in his acquisition proposal.
> 
> 
> 
> I imagine there's a whole rabbit hole of documentation to chase down, but I don't have the time/expertise to really do much more than what's been done already.



I may be projecting here, but how I read that is that he/his offer is no longer subject to due diligence.  Public companies also have rights to due diligence as they're required to return the best offer to shareholders etc.


----------



## Salt USMC (Jul 11, 2022)

Marauder06 said:


> This is super-high stakes, and not just for the money involved.  I suspect there are multiple behind-the-scenes plans and plots on both sides that we don't know about yet.


I dunno.  Musk seems to like two things in this world: silly money-making schemes, and having a laugh.  This latest enterprise seems to be combining those two things.

He’s done similar things before.  A few years back he publicly said that he would be taking Tesla private at $420 a share (lol) and got a little dick smack from the SEC for it.  A similar thing happened with that Dogecoin pump & dump he did last year, although I don’t think he suffered any repercussions for that.  With that in mind, it really seems like he just wanted to buy Twitter for a laugh, then got spooked when the price started to tank.  And now he’s actually on the hook for the sale and, well, it’s been a while since he’s suffered any consequences for his schemes.


----------



## SpitfireV (Jul 11, 2022)

Making a big assumption; As a rich white boy in South Africa growing up and then a very very rich man in America later I would doubt he's had a lot of consequences in his life that actually have had an impact on him.


----------



## Marauder06 (Jul 11, 2022)

Salt USMC said:


> I dunno.  Musk seems to like two things in this world: silly money-making schemes, and having a laugh.  This latest enterprise seems to be combining those two things.
> 
> He’s done similar things before.  A few years back he publicly said that he would be taking Tesla private at $420 a share (lol) and got a little dick smack from the SEC for it.  A similar thing happened with that Dogecoin pump & dump he did last year, although I don’t think he suffered any repercussions for that.  With that in mind, it really seems like he just wanted to buy Twitter for a laugh, then got spooked when the price started to tank.  And now he’s actually on the hook for the sale and, well, it’s been a while since he’s suffered any consequences for his schemes.


That's entirely possible.  But at that level, I think there's more to it.


----------



## amlove21 (Jul 11, 2022)

The best possible realization of this stupid ass timeline would be Twitter's stock absolutely tanking, Elon paying the $1B buyout after forcing Twitter into discovery, only to defect to Truth Social for the final dagger in Twitter's heart, after shorting Twitter and putting a long call for the billion he just spent on Truth. 

Elon's actions forced a light to be shone in the darkest of places, he wrecks the price for funsies and then takes tens of millions of real people with him to Truth? Hilarious. How could one not find that hilarious. Fuck all y'alls feelings, respectfully. And that's a royal y'all, not a specific y'all.


----------



## RackMaster (Jul 11, 2022)

Anyone that has spent any amount of time on Twitter, should notice the vast amount of bot accounts.  All social media is infested.  I'd say Instagram is a close second to Twitter.


----------



## Marauder06 (Jul 12, 2022)




----------



## R.Caerbannog (Aug 5, 2022)

Looks like twitter falsified it's financial statements and is in a big legal bru-ha-ha with Elon. Gonna be fun to see where Twitter is really getting it's money from.

Elon Musk requests records from Twitter advisers amid lawsuit

TLDR:


----------



## amlove21 (Aug 5, 2022)

Counter suit from Musk. Should get interesting.


----------



## Marauder06 (Aug 5, 2022)

amlove21 said:


> Counter suit from Musk. Should get interesting.


I wonder if this was the goal all along, create a bunch of turmoil and then expose Twitter and tank its stock?  Or was this a legit initial offer?


----------



## amlove21 (Aug 5, 2022)

Marauder06 said:


> I wonder if this was the goal all along, create a bunch of turmoil and then expose Twitter and tank its stock?  Or was this a legit initial offer?


I am not sure, actually, and at this point, I am too afraid to ask. Kidding, I just don't care. 

I hope this leads to the fiery demise of the worst social media app ever invented.


----------



## Dame (Aug 5, 2022)

amlove21 said:


> I am not sure, actually, and at this point, I am too afraid to ask. Kidding, I just don't care.
> 
> I hope this leads to the fiery demise of the worst social media app ever invented.


I'm with you on the "don't care" what the goal was. But in the early days, before they started censoring the truth, Twitter had it's moments. The play by play during Benghazi was the only real information out there.


----------



## amlove21 (Aug 5, 2022)

Dame said:


> I'm with you on the "don't care" what the goal was. But in the early days, before they started censoring the truth, Twitter had it's moments. The play by play during Benghazi was the only real information out there.


Oh I am not bemoaning the usefulness of such a platform, for sure. Quite the opposite. 

Twitter (or whatever widget app we use as a worldwide open market of information) is a fantastic tool, philosophically. 

But in practice, fuck Twitter. Toxic, terrible influence on society and a blight on what we consider "freedom of speech".


----------



## ThunderHorse (Aug 15, 2022)

Not really sure where to put this...but if the White House is asking companies to de-platform individuals we have significant problems. 

The White House privately demanded Twitter ban me months before the company did so


----------



## Marauder06 (Aug 15, 2022)

The federal government is conspiring with private business powerhouses to silence the speech of US citizens and damage the regime's political enemies?  That's... terrifying.


----------



## RackMaster (Aug 15, 2022)

Marauder06 said:


> The federal government is conspiring with private business powerhouses to silence the speech of US citizens and damage the regime's political enemies?  That's... terrifying.



Welcome to Trudeau's Canada.  

Opinion | Justin Trudeau’s government is on a quest for censorship


----------



## Marauder06 (Oct 4, 2022)

So... I guess the deal is back on now?


----------



## Kaldak (Oct 4, 2022)

Or a delay tactic...


----------



## DA SWO (Oct 5, 2022)

Marauder06 said:


> So... I guess the deal is back on now?


He got concessions from them to avoid publicity about the bots.

He will nuke those accounts and probably nuke the legal team and managers who allow bot accounts.


----------



## amlove21 (Oct 5, 2022)

I am personally super excited for this to happen quickly- like, before the mid terms. 

Not that twitter has engaged in years of 1st amendment violations on behalf of the government or anything... but maybe that changes and the public square is open again. 

#Hopium #Copium


----------



## Salt USMC (Oct 5, 2022)

As a non-Twitter user this continues to have no effect on me.  However, as a casual observer this whole dumb saga is hilarious to watch


----------



## amlove21 (Oct 5, 2022)

Salt USMC said:


> As a non-Twitter user this continues to have no effect on me.  However, as a casual observer this whole dumb saga is hilarious to watch


In the absolute circus that is this timeline, I agree. High quality distraction. I also don't have twitter, and I will maintain that I still hope both Twitter and Elon are bankrupted by this deal. Just cause chaos.


----------



## Blizzard (Oct 6, 2022)

Y'all knew it wasn't going to be that simple, right?

Musk lawyers say Twitter won't accept renewed $44 billion bid for the company, ask Delaware court to halt upcoming trial


----------



## Kaldak (Oct 6, 2022)

Did someone say it might be a delay tactic? 😏


----------



## Salt USMC (Oct 21, 2022)

Report: Elon Musk plans to cut 75% of Twitter workforce

Some good news to kick off the weekend!


----------



## Isiah6:8 (Oct 21, 2022)

Salt USMC said:


> Report: Elon Musk plans to cut 75% of Twitter workforce
> 
> Some good news to kick off the weekend!


If the US Gov doesn't kill the deal first.  At least some have self selected themselves out of their roles in the company already.


----------



## Marauder06 (Oct 21, 2022)

Salt USMC said:


> Report: Elon Musk plans to cut 75% of Twitter workforce
> 
> Some good news to kick off the weekend!


I'd work for Twitter if Elon Musk owned the company.  Maybe there will be some job openings soon? ;)


----------



## AWP (Oct 21, 2022)

I wonder about the roles those positions occupy. To be fair, Musk probably runs his organizations a little too lean in the labor department, so is cutting 75% of your staff a good idea? Ehhh... But how much of that 75% were engaged in doing "dumb shit" for lack of a better phrase? Fact checkers, bot managers, media consultants, and the like?


----------



## 757 (Oct 21, 2022)

Salt USMC said:


> Report: Elon Musk plans to cut 75% of Twitter workforce
> 
> Some good news to kick off the weekend!


----------



## Marauder06 (Oct 21, 2022)

AWP said:


> I wonder about the roles those positions occupy. To be fair, Musk probably runs his organizations a little too lean in the labor department, so is cutting 75% of your staff a good idea? Ehhh... But how much of that 75% were engaged in doing "dumb shit" for lack of a better phrase? Fact checkers, bot managers, media consultants, and the like?


75% is just the part of the company set aside to suppress Conservative content.  Twitter will be fine.  ;)


----------



## Blizzard (Oct 21, 2022)

Salt USMC said:


> Report: Elon Musk plans to cut 75% of Twitter workforce
> 
> Some good news to kick off the weekend!


I love this, if for nothing else but the chaos.


----------



## RackMaster (Oct 21, 2022)

It makes sense.  I'd be really worried about internal sabotage.   Just hire those more aligned with the new company ethos.


----------



## Salt USMC (Oct 21, 2022)

Blizzard said:


> I love this, if for nothing else but the chaos.


Absolutely.  The sooner Twitter goes under, the better


----------



## MIkeH92467 (Oct 21, 2022)

I'd be more than happy to see Twitter disappear. Every agent, talent coach and marketing guru says it's a "must have" for marketing purposes. It's just that I never liked the idea of swimming in a sewer, no matter the potential payoff.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Oct 21, 2022)

Salt USMC said:


> Absolutely.  The sooner Twitter goes under, the better


Would be great to see the demise of the libbluecheck brigade get stunted in the process. But alas, it won't happen. If anything it becomes a balanced platform and thrives like a 40 yr old suburban house wife on her second pair of fake tits.


----------



## AWP (Oct 21, 2022)

If it goes away something will replace it and then what? A platform more broken than Twitter? A bunch of smaller platforms that will eventually be bought up by one or two companies and then you’re at Twitter 2.0?


----------



## amlove21 (Oct 23, 2022)

AWP said:


> I wonder about the roles those positions occupy. To be fair, Musk probably runs his organizations a little too lean in the labor department, so is cutting 75% of your staff a good idea? Ehhh... But how much of that 75% were engaged in doing "dumb shit" for lack of a better phrase? Fact checkers, bot managers, media consultants, and the like?





Marauder06 said:


> 75% is just the part of the company set aside to suppress Conservative content.  Twitter will be fine.  ;)


Bro, from first hand experience (the lady tiger works at Meta)... 75% is not trimming all the fat. It's ridiculous. 


Salt USMC said:


> Absolutely.  The sooner Twitter goes under, the better


Stole my line. 


ThunderHorse said:


> Would be great to see the demise of the libbluecheck brigade get stunted in the process. But alas, it won't happen. If anything it becomes a balanced platform and thrives like a 40 yr old suburban house wife on her second pair of fake tits.


I prefer "BlueAnon", it's more disrespectful.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Oct 27, 2022)

C-Suite of Twitter has been gutted. Freedom?


----------



## amlove21 (Oct 27, 2022)

TRUMP BACK ON TWITTER ON MONDAY. 

Let the tears flow.


----------



## Dame (Oct 27, 2022)




----------



## Blizzard (Oct 28, 2022)

amlove21 said:


> TRUMP BACK ON TWITTER ON MONDAY.
> 
> Let the tears flow.


So, should we start placing bets as to what his first Tweet says?

I'm going with:
"I'M BACK, BITCHES!!!  TOLD YOU!!!"


----------



## Salt USMC (Oct 28, 2022)

amlove21 said:


> TRUMP BACK ON TWITTER ON MONDAY.
> 
> Let the tears flow.



You know, one of the best things about this last year was not having to think that fat idiot.  Now I’m going to see breathless articles about the latest tweet or some other dumb shit he did.


----------



## AWP (Oct 28, 2022)

You know what Trump returning to Twitter will do? Get DeSantis into the White House.


----------



## RackMaster (Oct 28, 2022)

Salt USMC said:


> You know, one of the best things about this last year was not having to think that fat idiot.  Now I’m going to see breathless articles about the latest tweet or some other dumb shit he did.



Want to know a secret?  No one forces you to read said articles.


----------



## Salt USMC (Oct 28, 2022)

RackMaster said:


> Want to know a secret?  No one forces you to read said articles.


I only wish it were that simple.  My lib friends would talk about that shit constantly.  Hell my mom, who did not give two shits about politics until 2016, now spends most every reposting DU memes and “VOTE” posts.  It’s everywhere!

Yes you could say I’m a bit….TRIGGERED


----------



## Marauder06 (Oct 28, 2022)

AWP said:


> You know what Trump returning to Twitter will do? Get DeSantis into the White House.


Those terms are acceptable!  ;)


----------



## Cookie_ (Oct 28, 2022)

AWP said:


> You know what Trump returning to Twitter will do? Get DeSantis into the White House.



Through in Nikki Haley as a running mate (or Tulsi since she's moved to that side of the aisle) and he's basically got it in the bag.

Dude is the upgraded Trump. Just as good at the culture war/"own the libs" stuff, but without the baggage or constant "foot in mouth disease" Trump had.



Salt USMC said:


> I only wish it were that simple.  My lib friends would talk about that shit constantly.  Hell my mom, who did not give two shits about politics until 2016, now spends most every reposting DU memes and “VOTE” posts.  It’s everywhere!
> 
> Yes you could say I’m a bit….TRIGGERED



100% this. 

Latte liberals who don't have opinions outside of what Rachel Maddows tells them would not shut the fuck up about "OMG did you hear what he tweeted?!?!?!"

Shit gets ratings because Trump is a good heel, plain and simple. It's all WWE


----------



## Marauder06 (Oct 28, 2022)

Cookie_ said:


> Through in Nikki Haley as a running mate (or Tulsi since she's moved to that side of the aisle) and he's basically got it in the bag.
> 
> Dude is the upgraded Trump. Just as good at the culture war/"own the libs" stuff, but without the baggage or constant "foot in mouth disease" Trump had.
> 
> ...


Tulsi is a great idea.  I don't think she could/would run with Trump, but DeSantis would probably be an ideal partner.  She is intelligent, articulate, has military experience, a national profile, experience on the national state, and the ability to raise money.  She's from a state with few electoral votes, which almost certainly won't vote (R) in the next election, but I don't know how much of a detriment that could be.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Oct 28, 2022)

Salt USMC said:


> You know, one of the best things about this last year was not having to think that fat idiot.  Now I’m going to see breathless articles about the latest tweet or some other dumb shit he did.





Salt USMC said:


> I only wish it were that simple.  My lib friends would talk about that shit constantly.  Hell my mom, who did not give two shits about politics until 2016, now spends most every reposting DU memes and “VOTE” posts.  It’s everywhere!
> 
> Yes you could say I’m a bit….TRIGGERED



But you are liberal, so would they just be friends?

Most liberals in the world if I go by Facebook, Twitter, and Instagram, must live horrible lives as they've disowned their parents for having slightly different views. 

But hey, I got unfriended and called a baby killer by one of my best friends when I was a junior at VMI. I don't know any conservatives that did the same in my sphere.


----------



## Cookie_ (Oct 28, 2022)

Marauder06 said:


> Tulsi is a great idea.  I don't think she could/would run with Trump, but DeSantis would probably be an ideal partner.  She is intelligent, articulate, has military experience, a national profile, experience on the national state, and the ability to raise money.  She's from a state with few electoral votes, which almost certainly won't vote (R) in the next election, but I don't know how much of a detriment that could be.



I don't disagree with your assessment of her. I just don't respect her (politically) as much as I do Haley, because she seems to have jumped on the "I stand for whatever position makes me money" gift.

Remember, she was a "universal Healthcare for all" Bernie Bro up until just after the 2020 election.
She's too much of a snake type politican for me, if that makes any sense.



ThunderHorse said:


> But you are liberal, so would they just be friends?
> 
> Most liberals in the world if I go by Facebook, Twitter, and Instagram, must live horrible lives as they've disowned their parents for having slightly different views.
> 
> But hey, I got unfriended and called a baby killer by one of my best friends when I was a junior at VMI. I don't know any conservatives that did the same in my sphere.



I think the "liberal" friends he's describing would be like if we referred to someone who can quote Tucker Carlson but doesn't have any viewpoints outside of that as "conservative friends".

They're apolitical people who've picked a sports team, not a policy position.

I think anyone who gets into that bubble (lib/con) get themselves too stressed out about "OMG the other side did....." social media posts, because it's become a game to them.

I think you make a great point about your "sphere" as well. I doubt you have a lot of the above described conservatives in your bubble, which is probably why you haven't seen it. Likewise, I haven't seen it from my (actually politically engaged) liberal/leftists friends.

I have seen it from a few of my conservative friends/family members, but they fall into the above "sports team" category.

ETA: I need a version of "Latte Liberal" to describe that sort of conservative. "Coffee Con" doesn't really give the same mental image


----------



## Cookie_ (Oct 28, 2022)

To the topic at hand:

I'm very interested to see how Musk handles speech on twitter now. We've seen sites try to be "free speech zones" like Gab/Parker, but they don't have any real market share.
What tends to happen to "free speech" on the internet is everything devolves into 4chan; just a cesspool of anon trolls posting the most racist/misogynist/hateful/etc stuff they can. Obviously, you don't get many advertisers willing to hop on that.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Oct 28, 2022)

Cookie_ said:


> To the topic at hand:
> 
> I'm very interested to see how Musk handles speech on twitter now. We've seen sites try to be "free speech zones" like Gab/Parker, but they don't have any real market share.
> What tends to happen to "free speech" on the internet is everything devolves into 4chan; just a cesspool of anon trolls posting the most racist/misogynist/hateful/etc stuff they can. Obviously, you don't get many advertisers willing to hop on that.



I just want equal application of Twitter policies on libbluecheckbrigade. They get away with a lot of shit because the Twitter employees who police speech are aligned with their political views. Or, reopen the flood gates. Equal application of policies is all I'm asking for.


----------



## Devildoc (Oct 28, 2022)

ThunderHorse said:


> I just want equal application of Twitter policies on libbluecheckbrigade. They get away with a lot of shit because the Twitter employees who police speech are aligned with their political views. Or, reopen the flood gates. Equal application of policies is all I'm asking for.



One of the biggest and wryest ironies of Twitter was Vijaya Gadde, head of "legal policy, trust, and safety," who was the mastermind of censoring conservative speech and allowing hate speech against conservatives.  The removal of people like this should, hopefully, allow them to publish more balanced commentary.


----------



## Blizzard (Oct 28, 2022)

Cookie_ said:


> To the topic at hand:
> 
> I'm very interested to see how Musk handles speech on twitter now. We've seen sites try to be "free speech zones" like Gab/Parker, but they don't have any real market share.
> What tends to happen to "free speech" on the internet is everything devolves into 4chan; just a cesspool of anon trolls posting the most racist/misogynist/hateful/etc stuff they can. Obviously, you don't get many advertisers willing to hop on that.


I don’t really care what happens to Twitter.  If it dies, it dies; win-win for everyone.

Social media platforms shouldn't be censoring/canceling users or determining what is "fact" the way Twitter, IG, and others have done. If they want to control content in that manner, then they also need to be liable for dangerous/harmful content they allow to be live-streamed, such as assaults and homicides.  Otherwise, they need to simply be a utility for the transmission of content and nothing more.


----------



## Marauder06 (Oct 28, 2022)




----------



## Marauder06 (Oct 28, 2022)

Cookie_ said:


> I don't disagree with your assessment of her. I just don't respect her (politically) as much as I do Haley, because she seems to have jumped on the "I stand for whatever position makes me money" grift.
> 
> Remember, she was a "universal Healthcare for all" Bernie Bro up until just after the 2020 election.
> She's too much of a snake type politician for me, if that makes any sense.


That makes sense to me.  But it might also help her appeal to a wider range of voters.

I'm at the point now that I don't care who runs on the R ticket next cycle, as long as they win.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Oct 28, 2022)

Clear to me that the blueanons care way more about their ability to spew hate speech. Nothing changed about the platform but they are melting. 



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1585838262173675520


----------



## Marauder06 (Oct 28, 2022)

ThunderHorse said:


> Clear to me that the blueanons care way more about their ability to spew hate speech. Nothing changed about the platform but they are melting.
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1585838262173675520


What a terrible person she is.  

The definition of "crybully" should have her picture and links to her literally crying about being dox'd and attacked online, and then a separate one showing her bullying another woman by doing the exact same thing.


----------



## AWP (Oct 28, 2022)

You want to see people lose their shit 10x worse than they will when Trump returns? Take away everyone’s blue check mark for a week.


----------



## Marauder06 (Oct 28, 2022)

AWP said:


> You want to see people lose their shit 10x worse than they will when Trump returns? Take away everyone’s blue check mark for a week.


----------



## RackMaster (Oct 28, 2022)

You really need to listen to this.  It's a lot of crying.  lol

https://twitter.com/i/spaces/1nAKErlNwNOGL


----------



## Marauder06 (Oct 28, 2022)

RackMaster said:


> You really need to listen to this.  It's a lot of crying.  lol
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/spaces/1nAKErlNwNOGL


I tried.  The guy I heard needs to take some public speaking lessons.

Maybe now he'll have some time for it.


----------



## RackMaster (Oct 28, 2022)

Marauder06 said:


> I tried.  The guy I heard needs to take some public speaking lessons.
> 
> Maybe now he'll have some time for it.



I had to stop shortly after posting that.  It was painful.


----------



## 757 (Oct 28, 2022)




----------



## amlove21 (Oct 29, 2022)




----------



## Blizzard (Oct 29, 2022)

amlove21 said:


> View attachment 40837


Was this a legit Tweet?  I don't see it on his account.  Was it deleted?


----------



## amlove21 (Oct 29, 2022)

Blizzard said:


> Was this a legit Tweet?  I don't see it on his account.  Was it deleted?


GOD DANG MAN CANT WE HAVE FUN. 

It was a joke, I’ll make sure to include a disclaimer next time. 

Just to be clear- nothing the government puts out can be verified as true, either. Like- gas prices, prevention of transmission of vaccines, or definitions of recession. 

Great job, wet blanket.


----------



## Blizzard (Oct 29, 2022)

amlove21 said:


> GOD DANG MAN CANT WE HAVE FUN.
> 
> It was a joke, I’ll make sure to include a disclaimer next time.
> 
> ...


That’s what this shit has turned me into. My bad.  I'm _usually_ better than this... 😔 


😁


----------



## Cookie_ (Oct 29, 2022)

Hey, wet blanket is my thing!
@Blizzard 




amlove21 said:


> Just to be clear- nothing the government puts out can be verified as true, either. Like- gas prices, prevention of transmission of vaccines, or definitions of recession.



It's like the saying Mark Twain popularized;

There are lies, damned lies, and statistics.


----------



## pardus (Oct 30, 2022)

😂


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1586486687051431937


----------



## AWP (Oct 30, 2022)

Noted legal scholar and Chinese shill weighs on on the Twitter buyout. You can find about 4.2 trillion links (estimated) on Google affirming (as did the Supreme Court) that hate speech is free speech, aka protected by the First Amendment.

Now, should you run around dropping n-bombs and various slurs left and right? Nope. If you do are you a piece of shit? Most likely. Are you protected by the Constitution? Yes. It may be FAFO territory and get you a beating, but it is also legal.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1586431561041293312


----------



## 757 (Oct 30, 2022)

Jebron Lames should probably spend less time on Twitter and more time practicing, cuz last I checked...his hand picked team is 0-5 and his personal stats are in the toilet. #LaBrick


----------



## Marauder06 (Oct 30, 2022)




----------



## AWP (Oct 30, 2022)

At this point, I'd love it if Elon replaced blue checks with...a dildo, swastika, karen haircut, pentagram, crying baby...I don't give a shit. Replace the blue check with something offensive if not repulsive.






Society is sliding downhill and we are just too damn weak to stop the inevitable. So, we need something to disrupt the momentum, "introduce a little chaos" as it were. We have certain expectations about social media now, some predictability, so shake it up a bit, Elon. Shatter those comfort zones and let's see what happens. Elon, you can give us a small measure of change by replacing one icon. People will be too busy hating Elon, who gets off on being hated, to hate on the rest of society if only for a few days.


----------



## Marauder06 (Oct 30, 2022)




----------



## Totentanz (Oct 30, 2022)

Marauder06 said:


> View attachment 40854



I mean, if there was ever an appropriate real-world "your terms are acceptable" exchange...


----------



## ThunderHorse (Oct 30, 2022)

Marauder06 said:


> View attachment 40854


"Bye, Bitch" ?


----------



## RackMaster (Oct 30, 2022)

If there was ever a time for Elon to hire a consultant to clean house, it's now.


----------



## Devildoc (Oct 30, 2022)

Marauder06 said:


> View attachment 40854



Fucking cunts.  I am not crying for them. How many professions and jobs live under the threat of layoffs because the economy downsizing?  

If I was Elon I would say "Don't let the door hit you where the good Lord split you", throughout a tweet saying you're going to shut down Twitter for 2 weeks, restructure, and get on with business as usual.


----------



## RackMaster (Oct 30, 2022)

Devildoc said:


> Fucking cunts.  I am not crying for them. How many professions and jobs live under the threat of layoffs because the economy downsizing?
> 
> If I was Elon I would say "Don't let the door hit you where the good Lord split you", throughout a tweet saying you're going to shut down Twitter for 2 weeks, restructure, and get on with business as usual.



It's no coincidence that Musk threatened to fire the same % of staff that are now threatening to quit. I say fuck them and let them quit.  That'll save the company a lot of money on severances.


----------



## Devildoc (Oct 30, 2022)

RackMaster said:


> It's no coincidence that Musk threatened to fire the same % of staff that are now threatening to quit. I say fuck them and let them quit.  That'll save the company a lot of money on severances.



There is a percentage of workers, and it all seems to be in that field, who think they're untouchable. Is it politics? I don't know, but let them be touched by the long arm of the economy also. Honestly, if their skills are solid they will find work.


----------



## Steve1839 (Oct 30, 2022)




----------



## pardus (Oct 31, 2022)

This is nothing short of glorious 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1586450420699869186


----------



## pardus (Oct 31, 2022)




----------



## Steve1839 (Oct 31, 2022)




----------



## ThunderHorse (Oct 31, 2022)

Government working with private companies to limit your speech...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1587104660355096576


----------



## AWP (Oct 31, 2022)

The IRONY of a liberal journalist working for a liberal media outlet attacking social media for its bias and admitting the Hunter Biden laptop story is genuine. Admitting the FBI was wrong and calling out the gov't over DHS' mission creep and the "Disinfo governance board."

What a bizarre world in which we live.


----------



## JedisonsDad (Oct 31, 2022)

Marauder06 said:


> View attachment 40854


Let them quit, so they don’t qualify for unemployment.


----------



## DA SWO (Oct 31, 2022)

How many fact checkers did Twitter have?  Getting rid of them might give him a 25-50 reduction in employees.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Nov 1, 2022)

About 3 years from now…

Remember back when people used Twitter?
Musk says Twitter will charge $8/month for blue check mark


----------



## TLDR20 (Nov 1, 2022)

Ooh-Rah said:


> About 3 years from now…
> 
> Remember back when people used Twitter?
> Musk says Twitter will charge $8/month for blue check mark



Yeah he is going to run it into the ground. I don’t really get what he is doing, but I also don’t care. I don’t use it, so I don’t understand what all the fuss is about.


----------



## JedisonsDad (Nov 1, 2022)

People are already paying $5. Why can’t he charge inflation?

Edit to add:
Him charging a slightly higher cost, to not rely on advertising, allows him to be free of influence of advertising. No dealing with lost revenue because some PA person doesn’t like the “image” and pulls an ad.


----------



## AWP (Nov 1, 2022)

I saw that some Hollywood folks have deactivated their accounts or whatever it is that children do.

The fee for blue checks might be a troll to encourage the trash to self select. Either way, I read it for gaming news and have zero posts, so whatever. I’m enjoying the chaos.


----------



## TLDR20 (Nov 1, 2022)

JedisonsDad said:


> People are already paying $5. Why can’t he charge inflation?
> 
> Edit to add:
> Him charging a slightly higher cost, to not rely on advertising, allows him to be free of influence of advertising. No dealing with lost revenue because some PA person doesn’t like the “image” and pulls an ad.



I will admit my ignorance, is twitter not free? I thought having a blue check mark meant you were verified to be the actual person you claim to be? I didn’t know it meant anything more than that.


----------



## Cookie_ (Nov 1, 2022)

JedisonsDad said:


> People are already paying $5. Why can’t he charge inflation?
> 
> Edit to add:
> Him charging a slightly higher cost, to not rely on advertising, allows him to be free of influence of advertising. No dealing with lost revenue because some PA person doesn’t like the “image” and pulls an ad.


So there's two seperate things going on here. 

The "paid tier" you're describing is called Twitter Blue. It allows for ad-free feeds, amongst a number of other user benefits.

The thing people are upset about is the "Blue Checkmark", which is currently not a paid thing. 

The blue checkmark is currently a free thing that Twitter does which proves the person using it is who they say they are. Say @AWP has some streamer who he follows for gaming news, amd that person has a Blue check. They've had to apply for that and meet an unspecified amount of the following criteria.



> Individuals in gaming​Individual accounts of esport athletes that are affiliated with Verified gaming teams or leagues.
> Prerequisites:​
> Account’s follower count is in the top .05% in their region
> Are affiliated with a Verified gaming team or league and reference it in their bio
> ...



The Blue checkmark is basically Twitter telling users "we're sure this person is who they claim to be."

The concern with Musk is that if he makes the checkmark just another aspect of the paid tier then the likelihood of scams accounts will skyrocket like they have on YouTube.


----------



## JedisonsDad (Nov 1, 2022)

TLDR20 said:


> I will admit my ignorance, is twitter not free? I thought having a blue check mark meant you were verified to be the actual person you claim to be? I didn’t know it meant anything more than that.


I don’t use Twitter, but currently there is a “premium” version that allows you certain features such as editing posts, and other customizations.

Basically all that is happening, is he is making “Twitter Blue” a prerequisite for verification. Which, if you’re using Twitter for official business like many of these people are (marketing, journalism, etc.) that seems reasonable.


----------



## DasBoot (Nov 1, 2022)

TLDR20 said:


> Yeah he is going to run it into the ground. I don’t really get what he is doing, but I also don’t care. I don’t use it, so I don’t understand what all the fuss is about.


I’ve gone from a Musk fan (“he’s like a fat Tony stark”) to someone who just wants him to shut up and keep making rockets to put Americans into space…

The Twitter deal is generally reaffirming the latter stance…. But I have hope, a small sliver, that he is intentionally trying to destroy the site and begin the down fall of social media.


----------



## Raptor (Nov 1, 2022)

DasBoot said:


> begin the down fall of social media.


Probably too late for that now. Something else would just come up. Vine and Tumblr got replaced. Facebook and Snap have lost popularity, yet social media is as large as ever. It would just migrate elsewhere like Instagram or Tiktok (or reddit to an extent) like it has before.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Nov 1, 2022)

TLDR20 said:


> Yeah he is going to run it into the ground. I don’t really get what he is doing, but I also don’t care. I don’t use it, so I don’t understand what all the fuss is about.


If it means less liberals with a platform to spew their nonsense [and hate], that's good for our country.



Cookie_ said:


> So there's two seperate things going on here.
> 
> The "paid tier" you're describing is called Twitter Blue. It allows for ad-free feeds, amongst a number of other user benefits.
> 
> ...


 Most blueanons are just scum that need to be ejected into orbit. Although your last point doesn't make sense since Twitter has an insane amount of scam and bot accounts right now. Most people who have the checkmark are worthless in what they do. But it gives them credibility which attracts more followers.


----------



## Blizzard (Nov 1, 2022)

Cookie_ said:


> So there's two seperate things going on here.
> 
> The "paid tier" you're describing is called Twitter Blue. It allows for ad-free feeds, amongst a number of other user benefits.
> 
> ...


Interesting.  Like others here, I'm pretty ignorant when it comes to Twitter.  I thought the blue check verification also had something to do with the number of followers and/or significance/stature of the account.


----------



## Cookie_ (Nov 1, 2022)

JedisonsDad said:


> Basically all that is happening, is he is making “Twitter Blue” a prerequisite for verification. Which, if you’re using Twitter for official business like many of these people are (marketing, journalism, etc.) that seems reasonable.



This is probably the best option to implement. Charging for the checkmark but keeping in the verification procedures for larger accounts.

I could see something like an ID verification for non-"notable" accounts to get a checkmark.



ThunderHorse said:


> If it means less liberals with a platform to spew their nonsense [and hate], that's good for our country.
> 
> Most blueanons are just scum that need to be ejected into orbit. Although your last point doesn't make sense since Twitter has an insane amount of scam and bot accounts right now. Most people who have the checkmark are worthless in what they do. But it gives them credibility which attracts more followers.



Twitter is shit. That's the opinion of everybody in this thread.

However, the verification checkmark is one of the few legitimately good things twitter has going for it above some other social media when it comes to combating scam. 

It'd be much better if Musk implemented it more fairly rather than making it a paid cosmetic feature.



Blizzard said:


> Interesting.  Like others here, I'm pretty ignorant when it comes to Twitter.  I thought the blue check verification also had something to do with the number of followers and/or significance/stature of the account.



It plays a role in what they consider "notable". If I'm a journalist who works for Fox I'd get the verification through that, but if I was independent I have to show I reach a large enough audience and am published in enough sources. 

So guys like Philip Defranco or Andy Ngo would show notability based on number of views and the publications they get work in.


----------



## pardus (Nov 2, 2022)

Cookie_ said:


> Twitter is shit. That's the opinion of everybody in this thread.


No it’s not. I happen to think it is a great resource of information.


----------



## R.Caerbannog (Nov 2, 2022)

AWP said:


> The IRONY of a liberal journalist working for a liberal media outlet attacking social media for its bias and admitting the Hunter Biden laptop story is genuine. Admitting the FBI was wrong and calling out the gov't over DHS' mission creep and the "Disinfo governance board."
> 
> What a bizarre world in which we live.


* maniacal laughter *







One of us, one of us, one of us, one of us.
(This was better)


----------



## Cookie_ (Nov 2, 2022)

pardus said:


> No it’s not. I happen to think it is a great resource of information.



Caught me lacking on not being clear with a broad statement. 

Twitter can be an excellent source of citizen news and ground level reporting.

When you get down to the individual user level and the sort of discourse it incentives, it's pretty shitty.


----------



## Devildoc (Nov 2, 2022)

Cookie_ said:


> Caught me lacking on not being clear with a broad statement.
> 
> *Twitter can be an excellent source of citizen news and ground level reporting.
> 
> When you get down to the individual user level and the sort of discourse it incentives, it's pretty shitty.*



Yes, and yes.

I used to have an account, I followed a couple local meteorologists and local sports teams.  Great information from the mets--better and more accurate than the TV people--but fans from other teams would just talk pure shit on the sports stuff.  So I deactivated the account.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Nov 2, 2022)

Cookie_ said:


> Caught me lacking on not being clear with a broad statement.
> 
> Twitter can be an excellent source of citizen news and ground level reporting.
> 
> When you get down to the individual user level and the sort of discourse it incentives, it's pretty shitty.



As I explained before, Twitter specifically is amazing due to the speed in which information can flow from a front line reporter.

The problem with the company is they ran an entire "fact check" office that specifically targeted conservatives, and then throttled those accounts or kicked them off the platform even when that account was right. During the Floyd riots we saw how Twitter amplified incitement and hate speech from the sitting VP. But all we got were complaints about 45.

The blueanons were able to run amok with impunity. 

Don't agree with the medical orthodoxy and have data to back up your position? Deplatformed. 

Most of these people with blue checks aren't "journalists" they stopped being journalists forever ago and just masquerade as them.

So if we can put those people in their place, then good. The issue is there are thousands of them. On the conservative side...well they've already throttled everyone that has a different point of view so you don't see much of that. Not that I look for either side. My feed is pretty curated to what I do for work, yet the liberal crap bleeds over.

Example of trash put out by a news organization:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1587498106018582528


----------



## BloodStripe (Nov 2, 2022)

ThunderHorse said:


> Government working with private companies to limit your speech...
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1587104660355096576


It’s very well documented that the USG has paid off journalists for a long time (DOD used to even staff someone at the NYT) to suppress stories.


----------



## Devildoc (Nov 2, 2022)

Musk and Co. already taking it to the White House:  

White House deletes tweet flagged by Twitter that credited Biden for Social Security payment increase

Just a week ago any criticism or challenge of that tweet would have been taken down.


----------



## JedisonsDad (Nov 2, 2022)

Devildoc said:


> Musk and Co. already taking it to the White House:
> 
> White House deletes tweet flagged by Twitter that credited Biden for Social Security payment increase
> 
> Just a week ago any criticism or challenge of that tweet would have been taken down.


I love though that military just sent out guidance the other day stating no official channels are allowed to delete tweets without prior approval, and a detailed post of why it was deleted.

I guess that’s only for the lower echelons of the government…

Edit to add:

New Army social media policy pushes stricter rules

“The guidance also calls for…transparency when posts are removed…”


----------



## Marauder06 (Nov 2, 2022)

ThunderHorse said:


> The problem with the company is they ran an entire "fact check" office that specifically targeted conservatives, and then throttled those accounts or kicked them off the platform even when that account was right. During the Floyd riots we saw how Twitter amplified incitement and hate speech from the sitting VP. But all we got were complaints about 45.
> 
> The blueanons were able to run amok with impunity.
> 
> Don't agree with the medical orthodoxy and have data to back up your position? Deplatformed.


Not just Twitter either.  My site frequently got taken down over political content that leftists didn't like.  Our satire site got taken off completely.
One of the things we got hit with was a community standards violation for "promoting or glorifying serial killers" or some such.  The meme?  It was Jeffrey Dahlmer saying "no one tells me who I can have for dinner."  It was directed at President Biden's remarks about who could invite people to Thanksgiving dinner during COVID.  It was political.  in no way was it "glorifying" Dahlmer.

...we made that post two years ago.

And meanwhile, Netflix literally made an immensely-popular docu-drama about Dahlmer.  But yeah, take down our page over a two-year-old political meme.

That "violation" was immediately followed by another "violation" for "sharing an intimate image."  The "intimate image?"



The common thread in both of these issues is that it was anti-Biden political content.

"What about the appeal process?"

LOL


----------



## Devildoc (Nov 2, 2022)

Marauder06 said:


> Not just Twitter either.  My site frequently got taken down over political content that leftists didn't like.  Our satire site got taken off completely.
> One of the things we got hit with was a community standards violation for "promoting or glorifying serial killers" or some such.  The meme?  It was Jeffrey Dahlmer saying "no one tells me who I can have for dinner."  It was directed at President Biden's remarks about who could invite people to Thanksgiving dinner during COVID.  It was political.  in no way was it "glorifying" Dahlmer.
> 
> ...we made that post two years ago.
> ...



The irony in all of this is simply delish.....


----------



## DA SWO (Nov 2, 2022)

NWS uses Twitter to gets reports from their Storm Spotter Network, computers are set to read a specific hashtag.  That was the only reason I had an account.  Didn't follow anyone, yet my feed was filled with Liberal Political stuff, so I followed Trump, still got twice as many Liberal Tweets.  I deleted the account when they deleted Trump.


----------



## Marauder06 (Nov 2, 2022)

As described above, it's actually really easy to get authorization to do a side gig while on active duty.  In the Army, it usually just takes a commander's approval (DA4187 or a unit-specific form) and a legal review.  Where most people get into trouble is they either don't get permission in the first place, or they're doing something like running a pornography business, which reflects poorly on the service and runs contrary to good order and discipline.

I got permission to run Havok Journal while I was stationed at West Point.  The legal review was... I'll just say it was "thorough..." :) but it was fair, and it was done in a timely manner.  The three-star signed off on it, bam done.  When I moved on to my next assignment I had to get another review from my gaining unit, because it was a different chain of command.  It took longer because the unit was less-familiar with "outside employment" rules but at the end of the day they had no objection either.  

I make money off of Havok Journal.  It's in the low-hundreds of dollars, but it's not nothing.  I run it to make money.  The Army knows I run it to make money, and they gave me permission to do it while on active duty.  This is very common.  Just like everything else in the military, if you know what the rules are, and you follow them, there's probably a way for you to do any legit activity that you want.

Things like what Amlove is doing serve a legit purpose for the military.  We should be encouraging more of it.


----------



## RackMaster (Nov 2, 2022)

@Marauder06 I completely agree WRT to @amlove21 and others like him.  With the lagging recruitment for both our countries, it's probably the best way to reach the younger generations.  And significantly cheaper than advertising budgets.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Nov 2, 2022)

BloodStripe said:


> It’s very well documented that the USG has paid off journalists for a long time (DOD used to even staff someone at the NYT) to suppress stories.


Happy for them. Not sure the purpose of your post other than to highlight trash. If that's the point, got it. Governments have suppressed the press since Jesus walked. Doesn't make it right or lawful.


----------



## BloodStripe (Nov 3, 2022)

ThunderHorse said:


> Happy for them. Not sure the purpose of your post other than to highlight trash. If that's the point, got it. Governments have suppressed the press since Jesus walked. Doesn't make it right or lawful.



Someone made a comment on an Internet forum? 😱


----------



## pardus (Nov 3, 2022)

Cookie_ said:


> Caught me lacking on not being clear with a broad statement.
> 
> Twitter can be an excellent source of citizen news and ground level reporting.
> 
> When you get down to the individual user level and the sort of discourse it incentives, it's pretty shitty.


Agreed. I am picky about the feeds I follow and try to avoid reading replies, doing that I’ve been very impressed with the info I’ve been able to access.


----------



## R.Caerbannog (Nov 3, 2022)

Marauder06 said:


> As described above, it's actually really easy to get authorization to do a side gig while on active duty.  In the Army, it usually just takes a commander's approval (DA4187 or a unit-specific form) and a legal review.  Where most people get into trouble is they either don't get permission in the first place, or they're doing something like running a pornography business, which reflects poorly on the service and runs contrary to good order and discipline.
> 
> I got permission to run Havok Journal while I was stationed at West Point.  The legal review was... I'll just say it was "thorough..." :) but it was fair, and it was done in a timely manner.  The three-star signed off on it, bam done.  When I moved on to my next assignment I had to get another review from my gaining unit, because it was a different chain of command.  It took longer because the unit was less-familiar with "outside employment" rules but at the end of the day they had no objection either.
> 
> ...





RackMaster said:


> @Marauder06 I completely agree WRT to @amlove21 and others like him.  With the lagging recruitment for both our countries, it's probably the best way to reach the younger generations.  And significantly cheaper than advertising budgets.


I'd be very leery of partnering with social media (Youtube, Facebook, Tictok, etc). You guys every hear of ESG scores or throttling? Imagine you're on a platform you make money on, as a side gig. The platform then decides it doesn't want you covering certain topics. If you follow along and don't rock the boat everything should stay the same. If you don't the platform will use an algorithm to punish you by suppressing views, ad revenue, subscribers, etc. 

Pair these factors with some of the shenanigans/behaviors we saw last year and the year before. Threaten someone's success or earnings and you essentially have platforms hijack someone else's credentials to pass off or bury information.


----------



## Marauder06 (Nov 3, 2022)

> I'd be very leery of partnering with social media (Youtube, Facebook, Tictok, etc). You guys every hear of ESG scores or throttling? Imagine you're on a platform you make money on, as a side gig. The platform then decides it doesn't want you covering certain topics. If you follow along and don't rock the boat everything should stay the same. If you don't the platform will use an algorithm to punish you by suppressing views, ad revenue, subscribers, etc.


That’s exactly what happened to us.  We went from several hundred thousand views a month to tens of thousands to thousands, to our satire site, Article 107 News, getting deplatformed entirely on Facebook, the source of most of our views. 

I’ve always been a “run your business how you want” kind of guy.  Sucks to be me if I’m posting things on a social media platform that the platform doesn’t like.  But now I’m learning that what I always kind of suspected was true:  big media was, and is, working hand in glove with leftists in the government to suppress speech they don’t like.  

And that is a different thing entirely.


----------



## R.Caerbannog (Nov 4, 2022)

Marauder06 said:


> That’s exactly what happened to us.  We went from several hundred thousand views a month to tens of thousands to thousands, to our satire site, Article 107 News, getting deplatformed entirely on Facebook, the source of most of our views.
> 
> I’ve always been a “run your business how you want” kind of guy.  Sucks to be me if I’m posting things on a social media platform that the platform doesn’t like.  But now I’m learning that what I always kind of suspected was true:  big media was, and is, working hand in glove with leftists in the government to suppress speech they don’t like.
> 
> And that is a different thing entirely.


It's what's so terrifying. You're looking at this a lot more rationally than many others would. I always wonder what would happen to the fame addicts if their platforms dropped off the web. Money and influence are a hell of a thing, and I'm seeing our populace has been tainted by these digital worlds.

There is utility in the digital, but it seems it's coming at a great cost.


----------



## JedisonsDad (Nov 5, 2022)

Devildoc said:


> Musk and Co. already taking it to the White House:
> 
> White House deletes tweet flagged by Twitter that credited Biden for Social Security payment increase
> 
> Just a week ago any criticism or challenge of that tweet would have been taken down.


White House may have violated law by deleting fact-checked tweet: watchdog

They’re saying that they violated the Presidential Records Act.


----------



## Salt USMC (Nov 5, 2022)

Oh word?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1588538640401018880


----------



## ThunderHorse (Nov 5, 2022)

Salt USMC said:


> Oh word?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1588538640401018880


Should have pulled their money when Twitter was suppressing speech, but being lib or gubmint simp seems profitable.


----------



## amlove21 (Nov 5, 2022)

Another interesting angle, coming out of the now verified fact that big tech colluded with the government to suppress stories (HKIA, Hunter Biden, etc.). Which, by the way, I’m excited to see the depositions of Jenn Psaki and Nina Jankowicz and that whole group. I digress.

So, these ‘private companies’ are protected by US Code 230 cause they’re ‘private businesses’, right? So they can moderate what they want, they’re a collection point not a publisher, blah blah blah. Know when they’re not protected?

When they act on behalf of the government to do things that are illegal for the government- like suppress free speech. At that point, they become ‘state actors’ and aren’t protected by 230.

Now, naturally, the government will allege, “Hey, Jack! We didn’t *direct* you to sensor free speech! We just sent the FBI to your place of business to tell you to ‘watch out for disinformation’! You acted all on your own!”

Kinda like… a mafioso shows up at your store.

“Boy, this is a real nice place here. It would be a shame if someone… you know… ruined it. Anyway, rent’s due on the first.”

No one was threatened! That business paid all on their own.


----------



## DA SWO (Nov 5, 2022)

People who hate Musk are going on Twitter to blast him?  
Most will pay their $8.00 for a monthly ego boost.
Twitter will be a freer speech zone.  Legal issues will force some regulation of speech.
I wonder how many fired fact checkers and managers are going get hired by other tech firms?


----------



## AWP (Nov 5, 2022)

Oh nooooo! Who could believe economics works like that and people vote with a dollar?

How very sad. Anyway…

I think something lost in this pay for a check nonsense is did Elon say vetting was going away and you pay for the check or are you still vetted, but you also have to pay your fee for the check? Those two are very different scenarios.


----------



## JedisonsDad (Nov 5, 2022)

AWP said:


> Oh nooooo! Who could believe economics works like that and people vote with a dollar?
> 
> How very sad. Anyway…
> 
> I think something lost in this pay for a check nonsense is did Elon say vetting was going away and you pay for the check or are you still vetted, but you also have to pay your fee for the check? Those two are very different scenarios.


From my understanding, the fee is one more step to becoming vetted.


----------



## AWP (Nov 5, 2022)

JedisonsDad said:


> From my understanding, the fee is one more step to becoming vetted.



And if true? Then…fuck all of these people whining about the end of Westen civilization and Democracy because they have to pay for a damn check next to their names.

I hate people, hate these Chicken Littles screaming that America is dead or will die because of social media.


----------



## Cookie_ (Nov 5, 2022)

AWP said:


> And if true? Then…fuck all of these people whining about the end of Westen civilization and Democracy because they have to pay for a damn check next to their names.
> 
> I hate people, hate these Chicken Littles screaming that America is dead or will die because of social media.


My understanding is it was sort of like how $20 became $8.

Originally it was presented as a checkmark for just $8, but after the outrage they announced it would still require verification.

If anything, Musk has showed he's very easily swayed by what his user base wants.
That may or may not be a good thing, but only time will tell.


----------



## Blizzard (Nov 5, 2022)

For those that use Twitter, have you really noticed any difference since Musk took the reins?  I haven't.  Then again, no one would ever consider me a hard core Twitter user by any stretch.


----------



## AWP (Nov 5, 2022)

Blizzard said:


> For those that use Twitter, have you really noticed any difference since Musk took the reins?  I haven't.  Then again, no one would ever consider me a hard core Twitter user by any stretch.



I follow gamers and journalists. Other than them whining about how evil Twitter will be and how America (because the rest of the world doesn’t use Twitter?) is doomed to fail because Musk is creating a safe haven for fascism? No.


----------



## DasBoot (Nov 6, 2022)




----------



## ThunderHorse (Nov 6, 2022)

Blizzard said:


> For those that use Twitter, have you really noticed any difference since Musk took the reins?  I haven't.  Then again, no one would ever consider me a hard core Twitter user by any stretch.



There are probably a few more accounts that I don't follow that called out the medical orthodoxy that are free to move about the cabin now.  But other than the whining I've noticed no difference. It's a bit like when Trump became president, nothing in my life changed.  Now that was different with Biden.


----------



## amlove21 (Nov 6, 2022)

I seem to remember a time (because I am more than 2 years old) where *nothing* was wrong with Twitter, and yeah, moderation ONLY went one way, and it was always against conservative viewpoints. The chorus was, "Just go build your own!". Then Parler and Locals did that, and they shut down the AWS and killed it.

Maybe everyone complaining about Twitter should just go build their own. Shouldn't be that hard.


----------



## Marauder06 (Nov 6, 2022)

amlove21 said:


> I seem to remember a time (because I am more than 2 years old) where *nothing* was wrong with Twitter, and yeah, moderation ONLY went one way, and it was always against conservative viewpoints. The chorus was, "Just go build your own!". Then Parler and Locals did that, and they shut down the AWS and killed it.
> 
> Maybe everyone complaining about Twitter should just go build their own. Shouldn't be that hard.


I’ve actually been thinking about that, and I think they will.  Activists have already been very successful at pulling advertisers from Twitter, and because Musk fired so many people who literally know how to run Twitter, and there is so much emotion right now, that they could pull it off.


----------



## amlove21 (Nov 6, 2022)

Marauder06 said:


> I’ve actually been thinking about that, and I think they will.  Activists have already been very successful at pulling advertisers from Twitter, and because Musk fired so many people who literally know how to run Twitter, and there is so much emotion right now, that they could pull it off.


The problem is- that specific group doesn’t ‘create’. They complain, cancel, appropriate, accuse… sure. Innovation in the free market isn’t a huge strength for the group we are talking about.  

I think this is pretty evident with all the “I’m leaving Twitter/the country/the world” if so and so win or buy a company or whatever. 

Tough talk, lots of threats- but in the end? What you wanna bet AOC sus her $8 to keep the blue check? 

Although, if they do- it would be awesome. Imagine a liberal Twitter! (I know, that’s what’s e have now). It would be like Nazi Jail in Mythic Quest!!! (GREAT show)


----------



## DA SWO (Nov 6, 2022)

Marauder06 said:


> I’ve actually been thinking about that, and I think they will.  Activists have already been very successful at pulling advertisers from Twitter, and because Musk fired so many people who literally know how to run Twitter, and there is so much emotion right now, that they could pull it off.


But did he?
We don't really know who was fired/quit/kept.


----------



## TLDR20 (Nov 6, 2022)

amlove21 said:


> I seem to remember a time (because I am more than 2 years old) where *nothing* was wrong with Twitter, and yeah, moderation ONLY went one way, and it was always against conservative viewpoints. The chorus was, "Just go build your own!". Then Parler and Locals did that, and they shut down the AWS and killed it.
> 
> Maybe everyone complaining about Twitter should just go build their own. Shouldn't be that hard.



This is a great point. Except they have that, it is Tik Tok, Instagram, and Facebook.


----------



## amlove21 (Nov 6, 2022)

TLDR20 said:


> This is a great point. Except they have that, it is Tik Tok, Instagram, and Facebook.


I see you picked up on my very subtle sarcasm. Hat tip to you, good sir.


----------



## Marauder06 (Nov 6, 2022)

In case you were wondering...

All The Reasons Military Veterans Should Leave Elon Musk’s Twitter​


----------



## Marauder06 (Nov 6, 2022)

DA SWO said:


> But did he?
> We don't really know who was fired/quit/kept.


Well, we do know that he fired all of the chief executives.  And thousands of techs/"fact" checkers/engineers.  So I think it's a pretty safe bet that there are enough people out there who would know how to set something else up.


----------



## compforce (Nov 6, 2022)

Marauder06 said:


> Well, we do know that he fired all of the chief executives.  And thousands of techs/"fact" checkers/engineers.  So I think it's a pretty safe bet that there are enough people out there who would know how to set something else up.



Honestly, there's no real technology mysteries under that hood.  Twitter is all about the marketing and underlying personal data.  Everything else is very simple IT at a huge scale.  All it takes is money to pay for the resource. If you have the money you can replicate everything except the hype.


----------



## 757 (Nov 6, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1588795404044632064#Savage


----------



## JedisonsDad (Nov 6, 2022)

TLDR20 said:


> This is a great point. Except they have that, it is Tik Tok, Instagram, and Facebook.


I’ve read that a lot are now flocking to Mastodon? The social app, not the American metal band.


----------



## Blizzard (Nov 6, 2022)

compforce said:


> Honestly, there's no real technology mysteries under that hood.  Twitter is all about the marketing and underlying personal data.  Everything else is very simple IT at a huge scale.  All it takes is money to pay for the resource. If you have the money you can replicate everything except the hype.


Also can't immediately replicate the user base and that's really what Musk bought.  But concur with the rest.


----------



## Marauder06 (Nov 7, 2022)

Pretend to be the owner of Twitter, on Twitter , with the express purpose of feting to influence an upcoming national election?  

Bold move.


----------



## AWP (Nov 7, 2022)

Banned and then uses her deceased mother's account to "clap back" or whatthefuckever at Musk.

I guess she realized no one was paying attention her, so she had to act out like a petulant child. Flying Space Rock of Salvation, where art thou?


----------



## JedisonsDad (Nov 7, 2022)

AWP said:


> Banned and then uses her deceased mother's account to "clap back" or whatthefuckever at Musk.
> 
> I guess she realized no one was paying attention her, so she had to act out like a petulant child. Flying Space Rock of Salvation, where art thou?


Ask and you shall receive.

56-foot asteroid hurtling towards Earth TODAY; NASA issues warning


----------



## DasBoot (Nov 7, 2022)

Everyone on twitter is a dumb cunt. If you’re a member here and also a twitter user, you’re my dumb cunt but the charges stand. Delete it and go outside. Or use shadowspear.


----------



## RackMaster (Nov 7, 2022)

DasBoot said:


> Everyone on twitter is a dumb cunt. If you’re a member here and also a twitter user, you’re my dumb cunt but the charges stand. Delete it and go outside. Or use shadowspear.



Don't hold back!  Tell us how you really feel!  lol


----------



## amlove21 (Nov 7, 2022)

DasBoot said:


> Everyone on twitter is a dumb cunt. If you’re a member here and also a twitter user, you’re my dumb cunt but the charges stand. Delete it and go outside. Or use shadowspear.


I agree with this take and would like to double down.

Twitter is trash and pretending like you’re just there for news is like pretending you watch CNN or Fox ‘just to see what the news is saying’. 

All politicians are trash. All reporters are cunts. All Twitter is fucked. 

Dorks.


----------



## Intel Nerd (Nov 8, 2022)

amlove21 said:


> I agree with this take and would like to double down.
> 
> Twitter is trash and pretending like you’re just there for news is like pretending you watch CNN or Fox ‘just to see what the news is saying’.
> 
> ...



I just use Twitter to track @MENASTREAM xD


----------



## amlove21 (Nov 8, 2022)

Intel Nerd said:


> I just use Twitter to track @MENASTREAM xD


My comment stands.


----------



## Marauder06 (Nov 8, 2022)

DasBoot said:


> Everyone on twitter is a dumb cunt. If you’re a member here and also a twitter user, you’re my dumb cunt but the charges stand. Delete it and go outside. Or use shadowspear.


I stand guilty as charged.  I think I have a personal Twitter, but the account I use is for my business.  Have to reach the people where they are...


----------



## compforce (Nov 8, 2022)

Marauder06 said:


> I stand guilty as charged.  I think I have a personal Twitter, but the account I use is for my business.  Have to reach the people where they are...


Same...  No personal but I have a business account for the same reason.


----------



## DA SWO (Nov 8, 2022)

Twitter has a lot of Ukraine coverage, more then other outlets.  That said, I doubt I will ever go back.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Nov 8, 2022)

DasBoot said:


> Everyone on twitter is a dumb cunt. If you’re a member here and also a twitter user, you’re my dumb cunt but the charges stand. Delete it and go outside. Or use shadowspear.


Well I am admittedly a dumb cunt, likely more ways than one. That said, other than ownership, nothing has changed at Twitter that appears to be all that earth shattering.


----------



## pardus (Nov 8, 2022)

DasBoot said:


> Everyone on twitter is a dumb cunt. If you’re a member here and also a twitter user, you’re my dumb cunt but the charges stand. Delete it and go outside. Or use shadowspear.


Opinions are like assholes, everyone's got one.


----------



## AWP (Nov 8, 2022)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Well I am admittedly a dumb cunt, likely more ways than one. That said, other than ownership, nothing has changed at Twitter that appears to be all that earth shattering.



I see people whining, some saying they will leave (maybe they do or don't), but no examples of this free speech ending, Democracy crushing fascism people are fear mongering.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Nov 8, 2022)

DasBoot said:


> Everyone on twitter is a dumb cunt. If you’re a member here and also a twitter user, you’re my dumb cunt but the charges stand. Delete it and go outside. Or use shadowspear.


I um...I have two.  Used to have four.  One is a personal account, but it's mostly for work.  The three were all for work. Social engagement type stuff for a media property.  Kinda like @amlove21 just not nearly as successful on the podcast front.


----------



## amlove21 (Nov 8, 2022)

ThunderHorse said:


> I um...I have two.  Used to have four.  One is a personal account, but it's mostly for work.  The three were all for work. Social engagement type stuff for a media property.  Kinda like @amlove21 just not nearly as successful on the podcast front.


Bold of you to assume I am successful! lol


----------



## DA SWO (Nov 8, 2022)

Nephew posted a boob-tube video talking about Fuckerberg's net worth taking a dump because of his obsession with the "Metaverse".

Interesting thing (which ties into this discussion) is  Zuckerberg/FB has canned up to 15% of it's employees; closing some overseas offices, yet nary a peep.

Facebook to purge thousands of workers as part of ‘quiet layoffs’: report


----------



## amlove21 (Nov 8, 2022)

DA SWO said:


> Nephew posted a boob-tube video talking about Fuckerberg's net worth taking a dump because of his obsession with the "Metaverse".
> 
> Interesting thing (which ties into this discussion) is  Zuckerberg/FB has canned up to 15% of it's employees; closing some overseas offices, yet nary a peep.
> 
> Facebook to purge thousands of workers as part of ‘quiet layoffs’: report


Someone very close to me works for Meta; 6 am eastern tomorrow people are getting the word that they're getting laid off. 

We *think* she is gonna be safe for a number of reasons, but as of right now, almost no one knows how many or which individual sections are getting hardest hit. 

To everyone at Meta losing their jobs- we are all in this together. Learn to code.


----------



## JedisonsDad (Nov 8, 2022)

amlove21 said:


> Learn to code.


I think this is going to be our generation’s version of “you need a degree to be successful”


----------



## DA SWO (Nov 8, 2022)

amlove21 said:


> Someone very close to me works for Meta; 6 am eastern tomorrow people are getting the word that they're getting laid off.
> 
> We *think* she is gonna be safe for a number of reasons, but as of right now, almost no one knows how many or which individual sections are getting hardest hit.
> 
> To everyone at Meta losing their jobs- we are all in this together. Learn to code.


I'd have all my personal stuff packed, off the servers, off the phone.

So which liberal icon starts a Twitter competitor? Lots of IT people available.

Of course, local news said Musk is now contacting folks and asking if they want to return.  My guess is he offers a lower salary, or hires former FB employees


----------



## Blizzard (Nov 8, 2022)

JedisonsDad said:


> I think this is going to be our generation’s version of “you need a degree to be successful”


In many arenas, coding doesn't even cut it anymore.  A person needs even more advanced skills.


----------



## amlove21 (Nov 8, 2022)

Jesus. Do y’all spend time on the internet? At all? 

Google ‘learn to code’. It was right next to another popular saying from the left, when people were getting fired from their jobs for not taking the vaccine. “We’re all in this together”.


----------



## amlove21 (Nov 8, 2022)

Elon agrees that blue checks were being sold.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Nov 8, 2022)

These blue anons just don't get it.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1590095135282712576


amlove21 said:


> Jesus. Do y’all spend time on the internet? At all?
> 
> Google ‘learn to code’. It was right next to another popular saying from the left, when people were getting fired from their jobs for not taking the vaccine. “We’re all in this together”.



I see you remember the Obama presidency quite well. 



amlove21 said:


> View attachment 40911
> Elon agrees that blue checks were being sold.



Of course they were.  All those idiots out of a job need to do us all a favor and self select from the gene pool. But I'll give them a good option, chemical castration.  Since most of them probably advocate for hormone blockers in children. /s


----------



## Cookie_ (Nov 8, 2022)

amlove21 said:


> View attachment 40911
> Elon agrees that blue checks were being sold.


Not surprised that this happened, but I am surprised the dollar amounts were that high.

I wonder how many people were involved in the verification process.

Was it a team of people doing it, or just one employee who could be like "Yo @amlove21 , your checkmark will be 5k sent to my venmo."



ThunderHorse said:


> These blue anons just don't get it.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1590095135282712576
> ...



Is Psaki trying to imply Biden is a charismatic politican that people like?
Because that's a big part of why Clinton/Obama managed their second turns.

Biden is the MRE vegetable omelet of presidents.


----------



## amlove21 (Nov 8, 2022)

Cookie_ said:


> Not surprised that this happened, but I am surprised the dollar amounts were that high.
> 
> I wonder how many people were involved in the verification process.
> 
> ...


This quote was beautiful start to finish.


----------



## amlove21 (Nov 8, 2022)

ThunderHorse said:


> These blue anons just don't get it.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1590095135282712576
> ...


Only one to beat your above was this one. You, good sir, are en fuego.


----------



## Blizzard (Nov 8, 2022)

amlove21 said:


> Jesus. Do y’all spend time on the internet? At all?


Is that the same as the interwebs? Because I know all the interwebs.


----------



## Marauder06 (Nov 8, 2022)

Cookie_ said:


> Not surprised that this happened, but I am surprised the dollar amounts were that high.
> 
> I wonder how many people were involved in the verification process.
> 
> Was it a team of people doing it, or just one employee who could be like "Yo @amlove21 , your checkmark will be 5k sent to my venmo."



What's weird to me is that this is only coming out now.  No one was pissed off enough to blow the whistle before Musk took over?

Also, was getting a blue checkmark sooooo important it was worth $15k under the table?  How much was Twitter verification making people?

Something just doesn't sound right.


----------



## AWP (Nov 9, 2022)

@Marauder06 hardly anything sounds right anymore.


----------



## amlove21 (Nov 9, 2022)

Meta's internal emails communicated a 13% layoff, 4 months severance for those leaving. Lots of unhappy people in Zuckerworld today. 

Luckily, the lady tiger didn't get the axe. We live.


----------



## Cookie_ (Nov 9, 2022)

Marauder06 said:


> What's weird to me is that this is only coming out now.  No one was pissed off enough to blow the whistle before Musk took over?
> 
> Also, was getting a blue checkmark sooooo important it was worth $15k under the table?  How much was Twitter verification making people?
> 
> Something just doesn't sound right.



If it was a limited number of employees doing this to smaller creators, it's probably because the perception is it'd just be brushed under the rug.

The checkmark had the most financial benefit for independent creators (artists, journos, etc), because it demonstrated you had reached on the platform. For example, I know someone through Facebook who writes for a number of smaller lib outlets. 

When she was a full time writer for the Inquisitr she had a checkmark because she was an employee. I remember her posting when she got laid off (2020ish IIRC) and subsequently lost the check that she had much more difficulty getting work at other outlets. 

I know it's anecdotal, but I've seen this pop up for a number of other small creators as well.



amlove21 said:


> Meta's internal emails communicated a *13% layoff, 4 months severance* for those leaving. Lots of unhappy people in Zuckerworld today.
> 
> Luckily, the lady tiger didn't get the axe. We live.



4 months of severance isn't a bad deal at all. I wonder how many of them hop over to Twitter since Elon is trying to get staff back?


----------



## JedisonsDad (Nov 9, 2022)

I’m curious if there isn’t some sort of non-compete clause that comes with the severance.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Nov 13, 2022)

amlove21 said:


> Meta's internal emails communicated a 13% layoff, 4 months severance for those leaving. Lots of unhappy people in Zuckerworld today.
> 
> Luckily, the lady tiger didn't get the axe. We live.


4 month severance?  Holy smokes!



Cookie_ said:


> If it was a limited number of employees doing this to smaller creators, it's probably because the perception is it'd just be brushed under the rug.
> 
> The checkmark had the most financial benefit for independent creators (artists, journos, etc), because it demonstrated you had reached on the platform. For example, I know someone through Facebook who writes for a number of smaller lib outlets.
> 
> ...



I knew someone that I worked with who got her blue check. She is a nobody, but was the media manager for USA Rugby while they were at the Olympics. I am also a nobody, but have quadruple the following. Makes no sense.


----------



## amlove21 (Nov 14, 2022)

@ThunderHorse the crazy thing (there are a lot) was that people literally just onboarded. Like- hadn't even done a day of work and then got laid off and the severance package. 

The calls (basically the CEOs explaining the moves) were HILARIOUS. Watching a bunch of Gen Z employees drag the speakers in the chat in real time was exquisite.


----------



## AWP (Nov 14, 2022)

Cost of a blue check: $8
Using a fake account to cost Eli Lilly millions: priceless.


----------



## Cookie_ (Nov 14, 2022)

amlove21 said:


> @ThunderHorse the crazy thing (there are a lot) was that people literally just onboarded. Like- hadn't even done a day of work and then got laid off and the severance package.
> 
> The calls (basically the CEOs explaining the moves) were HILARIOUS. *Watching a bunch of Gen Z employees drag the speakers in the chat in real time was exquisite.*



I know people hate on Gen Z (with some good reason) but their generational disregard for giving a shit about old school "business professionalism" in situations like this is always hilarious to see.



AWP said:


> Cost of a blue check: $8
> Using a fake account to cost Eli Lilly millions: priceless.



Beat me to it. There were so many good ones to choose from.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1590899514638229506


----------



## AWP (Nov 15, 2022)

@amlove21 

Musk buys Twitter. 2 weeks later Trump announces he'll run in 2024. Another round of disputed election results. The neverending COVIDcoaster we ride.

What a great time to be alive for chaos.


----------



## amlove21 (Nov 16, 2022)

AWP said:


> @amlove21
> 
> Musk buys Twitter. 2 weeks later Trump announces he'll run in 2024. Another round of disputed election results. The neverending COVIDcoaster we ride.
> 
> What a great time to be alive for chaos.


100%.

jokerclapping.gif


----------



## Cookie_ (Nov 16, 2022)

The Twitter meltdown just gets more and more chaotic.

Can Musk destroy the back end of the company before Thanksgiving?

Elon Musk to Staff: Be Part of New ‘Hardcore’ Twitter or Leave


----------



## DA SWO (Nov 16, 2022)

Cookie_ said:


> The Twitter meltdown just gets more and more chaotic.
> 
> Can Musk destroy the back end of the company before Thanksgiving?
> 
> Elon Musk to Staff: Be Part of New ‘Hardcore’ Twitter or Leave


It'll be a good lesson for all the IT folks.  For some, it'll be the first time interacting with co-workers who don't share your beliefs.  Welcome to the 90's kids.


----------



## AWP (Nov 16, 2022)

I'm curious about the work histories of Twitter employees/ ex-employees. First job? Second job after working in some code mill for a tech firm or a boutique software company? Some obviously have some serious street cred in Nerd World, but how many do not?


----------



## ThunderHorse (Nov 17, 2022)

Cookie_ said:


> The Twitter meltdown just gets more and more chaotic.
> 
> Can Musk destroy the back end of the company before Thanksgiving?
> 
> Elon Musk to Staff: Be Part of New ‘Hardcore’ Twitter or Leave



Wait, you mean conservatives in Twitter won't have to hide and they'll be able to speak freely without fear of reprisal?  Welcome to the world Pre-Obama!

Also, he's giving them three month severance and they're choosing to leave?  The tech world be wild, my current job is at will.


----------



## Cookie_ (Nov 17, 2022)

ThunderHorse said:


> Wait, you mean conservatives in Twitter won't have to hide and they'll be able to speak freely without fear of reprisal?  Welcome to the world Pre-Obama!
> 
> Also, he's giving them three month severance and they're choosing to leave?  The tech world be wild, my current job is at will.


I shared less because of politics and more because of his dumb idea of what working conditions should be, but I'm sure there's plenty of overlap within the Twitter staff.

The crazy thing to me is to tell them "I expect you to basically work under these crazy parameters I'm setting, or you can take 25% of your yearly salary and find a new job".

Politics aside, if you're skilled at your job and a new boss comes in with that offer, would you stay or go find something else?


----------



## compforce (Nov 17, 2022)

Cookie_ said:


> Politics aside, if you're skilled at your job and a new boss comes in with that offer, would you stay or go find something else?



I'd offer that me working more hours has more value than me working normal hours and that compensation should be adjusted to reflect the new reality.  Expect 25% more hours, offer at least 25% more pay and then I'll decide.  If they didn't offer me a reasonable raise I'd be gone.  If they did, then I would have to decide whether the money was worth the loss of non-working/personal time.

What I would NOT do under any circumstances is to let them change the character of our employment agreement unilaterally.  If you're truly skilled at your job you have leverage...

Side note:  the standard severance is usually measured in weeks/year served.  giving 3 months (or the previous 4 months + a week for each year) are incredibly generous.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Nov 17, 2022)

Cookie_ said:


> I shared less because of politics and more because of his dumb idea of what working conditions should be, but I'm sure there's plenty of overlap within the Twitter staff.
> 
> The crazy thing to me is to tell them "I expect you to basically work under these crazy parameters I'm setting, or you can take 25% of your yearly salary and find a new job".
> 
> Politics aside, if you're skilled at your job and a new boss comes in with that offer, would you stay or go find something else?



I work in sports man, I'm overworked, underpaid, and unappreciated by most people I work with, hell most of the people in my office don't even like the sport we work in (I love it and love the mission we have).  Pre-season last year I worked 100 hours/Week for 7 weeks straight.  Through the Christmas Holiday btw.


----------



## Cookie_ (Nov 17, 2022)

ThunderHorse said:


> I work in sports man, I'm overworked, underpaid, and unappreciated by most people I work with, hell most of the people in my office don't even like the sport we work in* (I love it and love the mission we have). * Pre-season last year I worked 100 hours/Week for 7 weeks straight.  Through the Christmas Holiday btw.



Loving your job is a big factor in being willing to work all those hours for that pay though, right?

I think that's a seperate factor when it comes to the conditions and pay someone is willing to accept.


----------



## Marauder06 (Nov 17, 2022)

Cookie_ said:


> Loving your job is a big factor in being willing to work all those hours for that pay though, right?
> 
> I think that's a seperate factor when it comes to the conditions and pay someone is willing to accept.


That was one of the reasons I stayed in the Army for so long.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Nov 17, 2022)

The amount of people melting about twitter, on twitter, shows that this company will be fine.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Nov 17, 2022)




----------



## AWP (Nov 17, 2022)

Twitter offices have closed after hundreds of employees quit.

I’m warm inside.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Nov 17, 2022)

I was more disappointed when the ShadowSpear site shit the bed for a year than I am over Twitter’s seemingly imminent collapse. 

Hell, I get more of my news source from this site then I do most places on the Internet anyway.

I’ve believed for years that Twitter was the shining example of what is wrong with America today; cancel culture, Pitchfork Nation, Karen…all a product of Twitter.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Nov 18, 2022)

Sadly this is not just Twitter, this chick is a pretty accurate representation of the dopes I tried to hire for seasonal work this fall.


----------



## Cookie_ (Nov 18, 2022)

AWP said:


> Twitter offices have closed after hundreds of employees quit.
> 
> I’m warm inside.



This guy writes for tech and has some pretty good threads on it.

The thing I've kept seeing is that so many people quit they haven't identified all of them yet and are afraid of sabotage or theft from the offices 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1593371900067123200


----------



## amlove21 (Nov 18, 2022)

This is what everyone has been saying for years, and not everyone is sad about it. I love it.

Twitter needed gutted. Twitter is getting gutted. If you're young and conservative and want to work hard- put your application in at Twitter, bet you excel and can help right the ship.


----------



## Marauder06 (Nov 18, 2022)

amlove21 said:


> This is what everyone has been saying for years, and not everyone is sad about it. I love it.
> 
> Twitter needed gutted. Twitter is getting gutted. If you're young and conservative and want to work hard- put your application in at Twitter, bet you excel and can help right the ship.


I'm not young but I meet the other requirements... I'm seriously considering sending in an application at some point down the road.  The only reason I'm not doing it right now is I don't want to move again so soon.


----------



## Isiah6:8 (Nov 18, 2022)

Marauder06 said:


> I'm not young but I meet the other requirements... I'm seriously considering sending in an application at some point down the road.  The only reason I'm not doing it right now is I don't want to move again so soon.


FWIW start the conversation now.  It might not be the right time from your perspective of the situation, but, you would be surprised with how lenient management teams are when they find really quality people.  My read on a lot of the tones on TWTR as they are putting bumpers back on the bowling lanes for the majority of the workers and those really high quality ones will still operate in the environment that keeps them productive be it in the office or remote.


----------



## amlove21 (Nov 18, 2022)

Marauder06 said:


> I'm not young but I meet the other requirements... I'm seriously considering sending in an application at some point down the road.  The only reason I'm not doing it right now is I don't want to move again so soon.


There is a space opening up- you can tell by the mainsteam media's all out onslaught on everything Twitter. That's the easiest test- is something being "fact checked"? Is something being reported on non-stop?

Whatever that thing is, is most likely a threat to the left leaning ideology of the media and established state actors.


----------



## Marauder06 (Nov 18, 2022)

amlove21 said:


> There is a space opening up- you can tell by the mainsteam media's all out onslaught on everything Twitter. That's the easiest test- is something being "fact checked"? Is something being reported on non-stop?
> 
> Whatever that thing is, is most likely *a threat to the left leaning ideology of the media and established state actor*s.


Well now I'm doubly-interested.  ;)


----------



## DA SWO (Nov 18, 2022)

compforce said:


> I'd offer that me working more hours has more value than me working normal hours and that compensation should be adjusted to reflect the new reality.  Expect 25% more hours, offer at least 25% more pay and then I'll decide.  If they didn't offer me a reasonable raise I'd be gone.  If they did, then I would have to decide whether the money was worth the loss of non-working/personal time.
> 
> What I would NOT do under any circumstances is to let them change the character of our employment agreement unilaterally.  If you're truly skilled at your job you have leverage...
> 
> Side note:  the standard severance is usually measured in weeks/year served.  giving 3 months (or the previous 4 months + a week for each year) are incredibly generous.


Are the jobs available?  Lots of big tech layoffs, add the  cuts announced by Amazon and the IT market could be tight for a bit.


Ooh-Rah said:


> I was more disappointed when the ShadowSpear site shit the bed for a year than I am over Twitter’s seemingly imminent collapse.
> 
> Hell, I get more of my news source from this site then I do most places on the Internet anyway.
> 
> I’ve believed for years that Twitter was the shining example of what is wrong with America today; cancel culture, Pitchfork Nation, Karen…all a product of Twitter.


Yet when someone tries to fix it you cheer for them to fail?


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Nov 18, 2022)

DA SWO said:


> Yet when someone tries to fix it you cheer for them to fail?


Cheering for them to fail? Not at all.

Musk is no dummy, yet he’s acting like it is amateur hour the way he is running this company.

I believe he’s making the same mistake that Trump made, he is letting his off-the-cuff Twitter comments chip away at his credibility and reputation as a brilliant businessman.


----------



## Cookie_ (Nov 18, 2022)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Cheering for them to fail? Not at all.
> 
> Musk is no dummy, yet he’s acting like it is amateur hour the way he is running this company.
> 
> I believe he’s making the same mistake that Trump made, he is letting his off-the-cuff Twitter comments chip away at his credibility and reputation as a brilliant businessman.



It's like an example of how even highly intelligent/successful people can still fall victim to Dunning-Krueger.

A running theme in some of the talk around this from industry folks is that Musk has expectations from Telsa/SpaceX that won't apply to Twitter.

Engineers and coders might be willing to work in shit conditions if they believe in the products or broader reasons for the project. Doesn't seem to be the case with people at these social media tech companies as much.



DA SWO said:


> Are the jobs available? Lots of big tech layoffs, add the cuts announced by Amazon and the IT market could be tight for a bit.



If someone was in a tech role, some other company that's growing (uber, SNAP) or a startup will snatch them up. 

If they were office staff (HR, Sales, etc) they might have a harder time if they want to stay in the industry.


----------



## Blizzard (Nov 18, 2022)

Cookie_ said:


> If someone was in a tech role, some other company that's growing (uber, SNAP) or a startup will snatch them up.


Will they?  I don't see that much demand for high price, onshore coders/tech right now.  Skills in demand are very specific and, generally speaking, no one is bringing on new hires before the holidays.  They might want to consider a career change into the re-emerging idea of onshore manufacturing. ;)


----------



## Totentanz (Nov 18, 2022)

AWP said:


> I'm curious about the work histories of Twitter employees/ ex-employees. First job? Second job after working in some code mill for a tech firm or a boutique software company? Some obviously have some serious street cred in Nerd World, but how many do not?



I've been wondering that exact topic for some time now (since the first threats of "if he buys the company I'll quit") - what percentage of Twitter employees are actually capable software developers?  How many can build from scratch vs. employing company-specific toolsets?  How many are even on the development side of the company (vs content moderation, marketing, Tom Smykowski, etc)?

I wonder because the same people breathlessly writing articles about thousands of "tech workers" leaving are the same people with a LOOOONG rich history of misrepresenting shit.


----------



## Cookie_ (Nov 18, 2022)

Blizzard said:


> Will they?  I don't see that much demand for high price, onshore coders/tech right now.  Skills in demand are very specific and, generally speaking, no one is bringing on new hires before the holidays.  They might want to consider a career change into the re-emerging idea of onshore manufacturing. ;)



I think those that got laid off are going to be more hurt than whoever takes that 3 months of severance. Have to remember too that a number of those may be overseas and have different markets.

If someone is really struggling for employment, I'm sure they could just become a GS employee.  Lmao


----------



## ThunderHorse (Nov 18, 2022)

Cookie_ said:


> It's like an example of how even highly intelligent/successful people can still fall victim to Dunning-Krueger.
> 
> A running theme in some of the talk around this from industry folks is that Musk has expectations from Telsa/SpaceX that won't apply to Twitter.
> 
> ...



Twitter is still up guyz, quit the hyperbole.  Most of the people saying they're quitting probably don't even work there.


----------



## compforce (Nov 18, 2022)

Seriously.  He's giving them an incentive (major severance) to self-select out.  It's just housekeeping to see who really wants to be there.

Think about this...  To do a legal layoff, he has to do a whole bunch of documentation, he has to pay unemployment, he has to still pay a severance.  If he doesn't lay them off and fires them instead, he has to do months or even years of documentation to establish cause before firing them.  If on the other hand he just tells them how bad he's going to make it and offers a bit more severance than they would have gotten so they quit on their own, he avoids all of that crap.  It's called managing someone out (also sometimes called silent firing).  He's just doing it on the grand scale.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Nov 19, 2022)

Stuff in the Tech World is going wild.  My SIL works at a software company that specializes in water treatment software and she interviewed for a different position that was an adjacent move and her boss goes: "Your position has been eliminated, you've been selected for this one, do you want it?"  She took it.  And her entire team got laid off an hour later.  Never mind that her company still has contracts to fulfill.


----------



## pardus (Nov 19, 2022)

🤣


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1593999707289751552


----------



## compforce (Nov 19, 2022)

pardus said:


> 🤣
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1593999707289751552


@pardus please screenshot these so the people that don't have Twitter and those of us that only check in once or twice a day can see them.  The last 4-5 links of yours I tried to follow had been taken down before I could get there.


----------



## compforce (Nov 19, 2022)




----------



## DA SWO (Nov 19, 2022)

What's funny to me.
People using Twitter to complain about Twitter.
People using Twitter's new free speech rules to complain about Twitter's free speech rules.


----------



## AWP (Nov 19, 2022)

DA SWO said:


> What's funny to me.
> People using Twitter to complain about Twitter.
> People using Twitter's new free speech rules to complain about Twitter's free speech rules.



It’s Inception for morons and it makes me warm.


----------



## amlove21 (Nov 19, 2022)

Let. Chaos. Reign.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Nov 19, 2022)

amlove21 said:


> View attachment 40955
> Let. Chaos. Reign.


134 Million people viewed Musk's twitter poll, with 15 million voting.


----------



## amlove21 (Nov 19, 2022)

ThunderHorse said:


> 134 Million people viewed Musk's twitter poll, with 15 million voting.


The public square lives.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Nov 20, 2022)

My favorite so far….


----------



## Blizzard (Nov 20, 2022)

Ooh-Rah said:


> My favorite so far….
> 
> View attachment 40956


Social engineers vs. actual engineers.  

The absolute obsession with Musk and his running of Twitter, particularly from leftists, is fascinating, especially when considering that Zuckerburg and Meta just announced they're cutting 11,000 employees (13% of it's staff).  Gotta love the virtue signaling.


----------



## TLDR20 (Nov 20, 2022)

Blizzard said:


> Social engineers vs. actual engineers.
> 
> The absolute obsession with Musk and his running of Twitter, particularly from leftists, is fascinating, especially when considering that Zuckerburg and Meta just announced they're cutting 11,000 employees (13% of it's staff).  Gotta love the virtue signaling.



It probably has a lot to do with how irrelevant Facebook is. Instagram less so, but Facebook, is what most people ID with meta is absolutely irrelevant basically from my generation and below.


----------



## Blizzard (Nov 20, 2022)

TLDR20 said:


> It probably has a lot to do with how irrelevant Facebook is. Instagram less so, but Facebook, is what most people ID with meta is absolutely irrelevant basically from my generation and below.


I hear what you're saying and agree re: Facebook quickly going the way of the dinosaur, but I don't think that's the reason they're getting a pass.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Nov 20, 2022)

TLDR20 said:


> It probably has a lot to do with how irrelevant Facebook is. Instagram less so, but Facebook, is what most people ID with meta is absolutely irrelevant basically from my generation and below.


Eh, I didn't know you were 18 and a risqué tiktoker. 😘

But seriously, this comes from Zuck blowing 20 BILLION! On the Metaverse.

ETA: lolz


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1594489356575801344


----------



## AWP (Nov 21, 2022)

There's kind of a ground swell movement for gamers to move from Twitter to Hive. Fine. Cool. Whatever.

Hive has a staff of 2.

Clownshoes.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Nov 21, 2022)

AWP said:


> There's kind of a ground swell movement for gamers to move from Twitter to Hive. Fine. Cool. Whatever.
> 
> Hive has a staff of 2.
> 
> Clownshoes.


I never pegged gamers for being pussies?


----------



## AWP (Nov 21, 2022)

ThunderHorse said:


> I never pegged gamers for being pussies?



What? What are you going on about?


----------



## ThunderHorse (Nov 21, 2022)

AWP said:


> What? What are you going on about?


The whole idea of "just create a competitor" doesn't really work. Twitter and Facebook are just that big. And trying to leave one for Truth Social, or gab or [insert other] is just dumb. 

The point I tried to make for so long is thay due to its sheer size it was a de facto public square. And needed to be treated as such. And people on this board told me naw, it's a private company so it can do what it wants. Well the same type of people now think they'll just leave twitter...to what exactly? CBS found out in about an hour that idea made no sense and went back to tweeting.


----------



## AWP (Nov 21, 2022)

ThunderHorse said:


> The whole idea of "just create a competitor" doesn't really work. Twitter and Facebook are just that big. And trying to leave one for Truth Social, or gab or [insert other] is just dumb.
> 
> The point I tried to make for so long is thay due to its sheer size it was a de facto public square. And needed to be treated as such. And people on this board told me naw, it's a private company so it can do what it wants. Well the same type of people now think they'll just leave twitter...to what exactly? CBS found out in about an hour that idea made no sense and went back to tweeting.



This makes sense and I agree. That..whargarbl post before this one however...

Anyway, Yeah, I noticed gamers talking about Hive yesterday. Whatever. This morning I saw more and more talking (on Twitter!) about the new accounts. By the late afternoon posts were "I'm still on Hive and like it a lot, but Twitter's my main thing until it is shut down." Twitter isn't going anywhere and once again people trying to be trendy and think emotionally look like idiots.

Give it a few days and something else will come along...and be forgotten within the week as people move back to Twitter. Watching children pretend to be adults is entertaining.


----------



## BlackSmokeRisinG (Nov 22, 2022)

ThunderHorse said:


> The whole idea of "just create a competitor" doesn't really work. Twitter and Facebook are just that big. And trying to leave one for Truth Social, or gab or [insert other] is just dumb.
> 
> The point I tried to make for so long is thay due to its sheer size it was a de facto public square. And needed to be treated as such. And people on this board told me naw, it's a private company so it can do what it wants. Well the same type of people now think they'll just leave twitter...to what exactly? CBS found out in about an hour that idea made no sense and went back to tweeting.


I was never interested in being on Twitter myself untill now.

As annoyed as I've always been with social media, and despite the declining interest lately, the current forms are around to stay for a long while.


----------



## 757 (Nov 22, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1594142536116969472


----------



## TLDR20 (Nov 22, 2022)

The true death of twitter will be when all the 40-70 year olds show up and ruin it like they did Facebook and are doing to Instagram. It took way longer with Instagram but it is happening. Moms on social media ruin it for everyone.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Nov 22, 2022)

TLDR20 said:


> Moms on social media ruin it for everyone.


🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣


----------



## ThunderHorse (Nov 22, 2022)

TLDR20 said:


> The true death of twitter will be when all the 40-70 year olds show up and ruin it like they did Facebook and are doing to Instagram. It took way longer with Instagram but it is happening. Moms on social media ruin it for everyone.


Ok, so TikTok will die due to our parents.  There is a saving grace.


----------



## pardus (Nov 22, 2022)

If you’re on ticktock you’re an idiot who has the CCP in your home, if you’re on Telegram you’re an idiot with Russia in your home. 
All the meta’s etc… well you have zuckerbitch etc… dictating a lot of your life, sadly I’m not immune, not yet anyway.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Nov 22, 2022)

So um...pretty sure Twitter will be an incredible company compared to whatever it was before. #staywoke


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1595250835096621057


----------



## DA SWO (Nov 22, 2022)

TLDR20 said:


> The true death of twitter will be when all the 40-70 year olds show up and ruin it like they did Facebook and are doing to Instagram. It took way longer with Instagram but it is happening. Moms on social media ruin it for everyone.


Someone on FB from the beginning is near or past 40.  Just saying.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Nov 22, 2022)

DA SWO said:


> Someone on FB from the beginning is near or past 40.  Just saying.


Yeah I was thinking, bookface, MySpace, YouTube, are all getting pretty damn close to being around 20 years now. I think I've been on FB since 2006...so 17 years, and I was a very late bloomer to social media. I didn't learn how to text until 08-09...


----------



## Marauder06 (Nov 23, 2022)

ThunderHorse said:


> So um...pretty sure Twitter will be an incredible company compared to whatever it was before. #staywoke
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1595250835096621057


Same can probably be said of most companies.


----------



## Marauder06 (Nov 23, 2022)




----------



## ThunderHorse (Nov 25, 2022)

This would get interesting, but pretty sure Elon would just buy a significant amount of shares in Alphabet or Apple and yank them around. But then that gets into Josh Hawley's points about how big tech has not been regulated enough. 

Apple and Elon Musk's Twitter are on a collision course


----------



## BlackSmokeRisinG (Nov 27, 2022)

I haven't started an account yet but I will soon. I hope the woke companies refusing to advertise on Twitter will be replaced with smaller local businesses or some other form of ad revenue.

They started running it into the ground when Elon was talking about buying it...


----------



## ThunderHorse (Nov 27, 2022)

BlackSmokeRisinG said:


> I haven't started an account yet but I will soon. I hope the woke companies refusing to advertise on Twitter will be replaced with smaller local businesses or some other form of ad revenue.
> 
> They started running it into the ground when Elon was talking about buying it...


They'll be back.


----------



## AWP (Nov 27, 2022)

Twitter is too large of a market for companies to have scruples.


----------



## 757 (Nov 27, 2022)




----------



## Blizzard (Nov 27, 2022)

ThunderHorse said:


> They'll be back.


Most already are.  CBS didn't last 48 hours.   General Mills, General Motors, etc. never really left the platform.


----------



## Marauder06 (Nov 27, 2022)

757 said:


> View attachment 41005


"Former ShadowSpear mods looking at the latest site jackassery..."   ;)


----------



## pardus (Nov 27, 2022)

Marauder06 said:


> "Former ShadowSpear mods looking at the latest site jackassery..."   ;)


I don’t know what you’re talking about lol
I’m actually enjoying some of the chaos, the self regulation is interesting…


----------



## Marauder06 (Nov 27, 2022)

pardus said:


> I don’t know what you’re talking about lol
> I’m actually enjoying some of the chaos, the self regulation is interesting…


"Brocon" works, until it doesn't.


----------



## pardus (Nov 27, 2022)

Marauder06 said:


> "Brocon" works, until it doesn't.


Umm, OK… 🤨🤔


----------



## Marauder06 (Nov 27, 2022)

LOL--I have no idea what the above definition is, but my reference was in regard to traditional forms of military command and control, such as OPCON or TACON... BROCON is a non-doctrinal term (similar to RUMINT, or "rumors intelligence") indicating an informal, bro-like relationship between organizations or individuals.


----------



## pardus (Nov 27, 2022)

Marauder06 said:


> LOL--I have no idea what the above definition is, but my reference was in regard to traditional forms of military command and control, such as OPCON or TACON... BROCON is a non-doctrinal term (similar to RUMINT, or "rumors intelligence") indicating an informal, bro-like relationship between organizations or individuals.


SUUUURE it is. lol


----------



## amlove21 (Nov 29, 2022)

This whole Twitter thing has been fantastic. Every day there is a new distraction... I mean, development... to keep me from thinking too hard about elections, world unrest, digital ID's required for worldwide travel- the whole deal!


----------



## Marauder06 (Nov 29, 2022)

Our country went from "Orange Man Bad" to "Rich Man Bad" pretty quickly.


----------



## Dame (Nov 29, 2022)

Marauder06 said:


> Our country went from "Orange Man Bad" to "Rich Man Bad" pretty quickly.


It's been that way for a while. I remember when my oldest was in Jr. High School and one of his friends made a comment like, "Well, that kid's rich so who cares? They don't like us anyway."

I stopped the car in the parking lot and gave the kids a lecture on what used to be known as Good Old American Ingenuity and how the real American Dream included _getting_ rich. I reminded them that just because someone had money it did not make them a bad person and that if _they_ ever wanted to help others then _they_ better start thinking about solving a problem that might, just might, make _them_ rich.

Little asshole. It's just another form of snobbery.


----------



## Gunz (Nov 29, 2022)

Marauder06 said:


> "Brocon" works, until it doesn't.



No more BROCON. We now have adult supervision @Ooh-Rah.


----------



## AWP (Nov 30, 2022)

Marauder06 said:


> Our country went from "Orange Man Bad" to "Rich Man Bad" pretty quickly.



We were watching The Bling Ring on Netflix (an okay bit of diversion) and one of the main players in the saga made a comment about how Capitalism made her sick.

In a multi-million dollar home with a baby grand piano in the background. 

People are stupid.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Nov 30, 2022)

AWP said:


> We were watching The Bling Ring on Netflix (an okay bit of diversion) and one of the main players in the saga made a comment about how Capitalism made her sick.
> 
> In a multi-million dollar home with a baby grand piano in the background.
> 
> People are stupid.



You know, Wealthy folks two centuries ago who thought felt slightly guilty for making a lot of money just donated tons of wealth to a college or founded a college. You know, to help others educate themselves and get Wealthy.


----------



## RackMaster (Nov 30, 2022)

Champagne Socialism will be the downfall of the West.


----------



## AWP (Nov 30, 2022)

Apple, the same Apple criticizing Musk’s handling of Twitter, is limiting Air Drop for users in China.

But Musk’s idea of “freedom of speech” is bad.


----------



## Marauder06 (Nov 30, 2022)

Gunz said:


> No more BROCON. We now have adult supervision @Ooh-Rah.


He is a good pick for the job.


----------



## pardus (Dec 2, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1598778884639653891


----------



## AWP (Dec 2, 2022)

Published on a Friday at 5PM...I think in journalism and PR circles that's burying a story. Interesting to see how this plays out.


----------



## amlove21 (Dec 2, 2022)

AWP said:


> Published on a Friday at 5PM...I think in journalism and PR circles that's burying a story. Interesting to see how this plays out.


Thought the same thing; although the world is so weird with the 24 hour news cycle, guess we will see.


----------



## AWP (Dec 2, 2022)

Almost 90 minutes after this big reveal was SUPPOSED to happen, "Where's Elon" and "Epsteined" are trending on Twitter because...

What a joke.


----------



## AWP (Dec 2, 2022)

Apparently, this is it?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1598822959866683394
You have to go to the guy's main page and try to follow along. It is beyond stupid. No central document or repository released as yet. Like, WTF 5th Grade Yearbook Staff shit is this?
https://twitter.com/mtaibbi


----------



## ThunderHorse (Dec 2, 2022)

AWP said:


> Almost 90 minutes after this big reveal was SUPPOSED to happen, "Where's Elon" and "Epsteined" are trending on Twitter because...
> 
> What a joke.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1598822959866683394


----------



## pardus (Dec 2, 2022)

AWP said:


> Almost 90 minutes after this big reveal was SUPPOSED to happen, "Where's Elon" and "Epsteined" are trending on Twitter because...
> 
> What a joke.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1598821086413701120


----------



## AWP (Dec 2, 2022)

For such an earth shattering story (allegedly), the delivery model is chickenshit. Y'all have fun with it, I've lost interest.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Dec 2, 2022)

AWP said:


> Apparently, this is it?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1598822959866683394
> ...


It's twitter bro.


----------



## amlove21 (Dec 2, 2022)

ThunderHorse said:


> It's twitter bro.


This.


----------



## Cookie_ (Dec 2, 2022)

For ease of reading, use this Link for a thread unroll.


----------



## Cookie_ (Dec 2, 2022)

Real quick overview of the thread:

Twitter started letting companies/political parties send in request to remove info. Dems and Reps would both do it, but Dems had more connections therefore more swing (not surprising).

When the story broke, twitter staffers banned it in the same way they would for Child p***.

Twitter execs in the public policy/comms departments seemed to not know about the ban or play a part in it (at first). 

Safety/Trust teams had broad moderation power and used it under the guise of "hacked materials".

Twitter exec Vijaya Gadde essentially made the call herself, with CEO Dorsey's knowledge.

Other execs bring up how difficult it would be to justify policy, but they decide to "stay the course" and see if the story goes away. 

(There's an aside in here about how Dem rep Ro Khanna reached out directly to Gadde in regards to the first amendment. He references NYT vs Sullivan. Makes a comment about agreeing twitter has the right to monitor what is reccomended on trending, but he believes restricting news articles invites backlash.)

Twitter is alerted house judiciary is "out for blood" and may move to regulate tech more. 

3 Dem reps on the judiciary want to regulate tech because "the 1st isn't absolute".

It takes Dorsey personally getting involved to unfuck the situation.

Taibbi signs off with more to come 



> There is much more to come, including answers to questions about issues like shadow-banning, boosting, follower counts, the fate of various individual accounts, and more. These issues are not limited to the political right.



Forgive me If I missed something. This is a very general overview of the main points.


----------



## R.Caerbannog (Dec 2, 2022)

Marauder06 said:


> He is a good pick for the job.


At the very least he'll stop begging for his mod powers back.


----------



## R.Caerbannog (Dec 2, 2022)

I find it funny as fuck that it took Elon buying Twitter to get people talking about the Orwellian nature of big tech. Better late than never.


----------



## AWP (Dec 3, 2022)

I'm kind of dumb, so I looked at the Big 3/ Usual Suspects in online news, Fox, CNN, and MSNBC.

Fox: Coverage of the release buried halfway down the page.
CNN: Nothing.
MSNBC: Nothing.

Maybe the latter have it in an article somewhere, but do we really think the average user is digging to find a story, any story, that isn't on the "front page?" That's what this story means to those outlets and I'll be willing to bet the same applies to other "news" sites.
-----

An aside: Going to CNN and especially MSNBC reminded me of much they hate Trump. He is living rent free in so many heads right now. Story after story on the guy, so much so that other topics are sprinkled around on their pages.

I've said numerous times before, if you want to know what is going in this country or the rest of the world then you need to become a junior intelligence analyst. You cannot sole source your news unless you want bias. If that's the case, you aren't looking for truth, you're a willing puppet.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Dec 3, 2022)

Yeah I think using a specific journalist to cover this (Specifically one who self publishes on substack) no matter how wide his general reach is stunted the story. But I guess we'll see how much more he tweets today?

Also, the whole 6PMCT on Friday is newsdump time where people forget about it.

Fox did talk about it on air last night. 



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1598882913554079744
But CNN, MSNBC, NYT, WaPo, Politico, all of these outlets were active with their suppression of the original story. They wrote articles to say the NYP was wrong and committing journalism malpractice. So of course they're actively stunting this story by not covering it. Nothing new.


----------



## JedisonsDad (Dec 4, 2022)

Musk says Twitter personnel may have interfered with Brazil's election to help left wing candidates | Fox News


----------



## AWP (Dec 4, 2022)

R.Caerbannog said:


> I find it funny as fuck that it took Elon buying Twitter to get people talking about the Orwellian nature of big tech. Better late than never.



What? People have talked about that for years now, right and left alike, long before Musk appeared on the scene.


----------



## Gunz (Dec 4, 2022)

AWP said:


> I'm kind of dumb, so I looked at the Big 3/ Usual Suspects in online news, Fox, CNN, and MSNBC.
> 
> Fox: Coverage of the release buried halfway down the page.
> CNN: Nothing.
> ...



I'm sure there were numerous MSM digital editorial board meetings at which the decision was made to headline everything *TRUMP *_all the time... _even more so on slow content days. Drawing attention to Joe Biden is always fret with danger because the man is clearly having embarrassing near-dementia episodes...and not that popular with his own Democratic base.

DeSantis scares the shit out of them. They're reluctant to give him any publicity, even negative press, because he's relatively young, coherent, politically savvy, and riding a wave of popularity. So *TRUMP* is the old ammunition (along with some Supreme Court abortion aftershocks) to thwart a GOP comeback in '24.

As you point out, it's almost impossible to get the straight, undiluted dope out of any news organization without investing time gathering material from numerous open sources and then assessing it.

And even then you're in a small minority because--as we all know so well--the world is full of "willing puppets."


----------



## AWP (Dec 4, 2022)

The only thing keeping RDS from the White House is the blind obedience of Trump supporters. If they would realize Trump is old news and throw in with RDS, you’re looking at a two term presidency.


----------



## R.Caerbannog (Dec 4, 2022)

AWP said:


> What? People have talked about that for years now, right and left alike, long before Musk appeared on the scene.


Really? Cause I remember when talk of silicon valley's social/political engineering and misinfo/disinfo schemes were tin foil hat territory.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Dec 4, 2022)

Sometimes people need to not use their platform...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1599224347121500160


----------



## AWP (Dec 4, 2022)

R.Caerbannog said:


> Really? Cause I remember when talk of silicon valley's social/political engineering and misinfo/disinfo schemes were tin foil hat territory.


Really.


----------



## R.Caerbannog (Dec 4, 2022)

AWP said:


> Really.


----------



## R.Caerbannog (Dec 5, 2022)




----------



## R.Caerbannog (Dec 7, 2022)

Lol, guess who was asshole here. "Former" FBI stooge who was a figure behind the fake Steele dossier and Russia hoax was instrumental in covering up the Hunter Biden laptop from hell. "Former" fed stooge also tried censoring the recent dropping of information.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1600237095364096000

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1600268575532404736
At this point it's unclear if China is taking notes from the FBI or if it's the other way around.


For anyone reading, here's a little thought exercise:
- How many former FBI, Federal, Intel, etc, workers have been co-opted by Silicon Valley and the woke DC establishment to feed an endless stream of garbage into the heads of Americans?
- How many of your "friends" or "acquaintances" in the MSM have lied to you?
- How has this manipulation of information played into our enemies hands?


----------



## RackMaster (Dec 7, 2022)

Tim Poole had an excellent discussion about Jim Baker and the current state of the USA.

I'm looking forward to any dirt that comes out on Trudeau and election manipulation.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Dec 10, 2022)

Twitter Files Round 2- Blacklists


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1601007575633305600
Twitter Files Round 3- De-platforming Trump


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1601352083617505281


----------



## amlove21 (Dec 10, 2022)

They shadowban along political lines. It only goes one way. 

And they prioritized those actions over child porn. These are the facts. 

And Meta and YouTube and Google- they’re worse. Guarantee it.


----------



## DA SWO (Dec 10, 2022)

amlove21 said:


> They shadowban along political lines. It only goes one way.
> 
> And they prioritized those actions over child porn. These are the facts.
> 
> And Meta and YouTube and Google- they’re worse. Guarantee it.


Trump's DOJ could have done something about the kiddie porn, but didn't.  Sessions and Barr will go down as two of the most inept AG's ever.


----------



## amlove21 (Dec 11, 2022)

DA SWO said:


> Trump's DOJ could have done something about the kiddie porn, but didn't.  Sessions and Barr will go down as two of the most inept AG's ever.


Sure. And if my mom had two tires she’d be a bicycle. 

What’s could Trump’s DOJ done to engage with big tech in that context and time/space? They were actively colluding against him. Don’t disagree with your take on Sessions and Barr, just not in this instance.


----------



## Marauder06 (Dec 11, 2022)

DA SWO said:


> Trump's DOJ could have done something about the kiddie porn, but didn't.  Sessions and Barr will go down as two of the most inept AG's ever.


"Trump's DOJ" was never "Trump's" DOJ.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Dec 11, 2022)

DA SWO said:


> Trump's DOJ could have done something about the kiddie porn, but didn't.  Sessions and Barr will go down as two of the most inept AG's ever.



Monsieur Garland could also be going after Kiddie Porn...but look at who he's going after instead. [shrugs]


----------



## AWP (Dec 11, 2022)

Spitballing, maybe people should set their optics back a “bit” and see how the world looks then. Open the aperture..,


----------



## DA SWO (Dec 11, 2022)

amlove21 said:


> Sure. And if my mom had two tires she’d be a bicycle.
> 
> What’s could Trump’s DOJ done to engage with big tech in that context and time/space? They were actively colluding against him. Don’t disagree with your take on Sessions and Barr, just not in this instance.


Charge senior corporate officers with trafficking in child porn.


----------



## AWP (Dec 11, 2022)

Charging Big Tech Executives with sex trafficking is like handing out speeding tickets at the Indy 500...


----------



## amlove21 (Dec 12, 2022)

DA SWO said:


> Charge senior corporate officers with trafficking in child porn.


I like where your head's at on this one in theory, but in practice we can't even prosecute SBF for legit stealing billions of dollars in the open. In practice, there is no way this works, because no one (elitists) would let it happen, and collectively the nation's heads would explode.


----------



## DA SWO (Dec 12, 2022)

amlove21 said:


> I like where your head's at on this one in theory, but in practice we can't even prosecute SBF for legit stealing billions of dollars in the open. In practice, there is no way this works, because no one (elitists) would let it happen, and collectively the nation's heads would explode.


I know, DoJ could also threaten a website takeover, like they have done with other groups.  Politicians (both sides) would have a cow though.


----------



## BlackSmokeRisinG (Dec 13, 2022)

I think this is funny.

The Twitter account that tracks Elon Musk's private jet has been shadowbanned, its owner says


----------



## RackMaster (Dec 13, 2022)

Excellent interview with Matt Taibbi.

The Truth About Twitter Files, With Matt Taibbi - #044 - Stay Free with Russell Brand


----------



## Marauder06 (Dec 13, 2022)

amlove21 said:


> I like where your head's at on this one in theory, but in practice we* can't even prosecute SBF *for legit stealing billions of dollars in the open. In practice, there is no way this works, because no one (elitists) would let it happen, and collectively the nation's heads would explode.


He got arrested today.  IIRC, the day before he was supposed to testify before Congress?


----------



## Kaldak (Dec 13, 2022)

Marauder06 said:


> He got arrested today.  IIRC, the day before he was supposed to testify before Congress?



Arrested yesterday. Was supposed to testify today. Southern District of NY is working on extradition.


----------



## amlove21 (Dec 13, 2022)

Marauder06 said:


> He got arrested today.  IIRC, the day before he was supposed to testify before Congress?


Yeah, weird. Thank goodness the cameras in our holding cells are legit and he'll definitely make it to trial. With Ghislane Maxwell's lawyer. After donating tens of millions of funds to the dems in this election cycle (second only to Soros, which, I know- makes me antisemitic for even bringing up.)

Nothing to see here. Hey- when is that Paul Pelosi bodycam footage getting released?


----------



## DA SWO (Dec 13, 2022)

Kaldak said:


> Arrested yesterday. Was supposed to testify today. Southern District of NY is working on extradition.


Guess that stops him from naming those he bribed.


----------



## Marauder06 (Dec 13, 2022)

DA SWO said:


> Guess that stops him from naming those he bribed.


I just kind of wonder what he was going to testify about anyway.  He knew he was under investigation.  I think it would be a lot of "I don't recall" and "I plead the 5th" going on.

At the same time, this gives the Democrats some breathing room, keeping a testimony spectacle under wraps until it is overcome by the next scandal du jour.


----------



## AWP (Dec 13, 2022)

Apple’s back advertising on Twitter and Amazon is on the way.

The platform is too big to ignore, so watch hypocritical businesses gnash and wail…and keep spending money.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Dec 13, 2022)

AWP said:


> Apple’s back advertising on Twitter and Amazon is on the way.
> 
> The platform is too big to ignore, so watch hypocritical businesses gnash and wail…and keep spending money.


Everyone was back to 100% ad spend in like 48 hours. They're all limps that have no huevos. Otherwise Apple wouldn't be in China and also helping the Chinese government suppress speech. If you want to have morals and ethics...maybe draw a red line that makes sense...but profits!


----------



## Marauder06 (Dec 14, 2022)

More and more "conspiracy theories" proving to be true...


----------



## AWP (Dec 14, 2022)

Lol, a lot of people are starting to learn about “Terms and Conditions” or data retention policies. You want to be alarmed over Trump returning or hate speech or whatever, fine. I suspect some of the more vocal opponents to Musk have realized he’s sitting on a gold mine of information and not afraid to release the deets.


----------



## Marauder06 (Dec 14, 2022)

AWP said:


> Lol, a lot of people are starting to learn about “Terms and Conditions” or data retention policies. You want to be alarmed over Trump returning or hate speech or whatever, fine. I suspect some of the more vocal opponents to Musk have realized he’s sitting on a gold mine of information and not afraid to release the deets.


I'm glad he's rich and is taking steps to protect himself.  There are a whole lot of people in the world who wish him ill for the good he is doing, and not just the Twitter thing.


----------



## AWP (Dec 14, 2022)

Marauder06 said:


> I'm glad he's rich and is taking steps to protect himself.  There are a whole lot of people in the world who wish him ill for the good he is doing, and not just the Twitter thing.


And he has the money to outlast most challengers in the courtroom. 

I’m still on the fence as to his end state and how he’ll arrive there, but I’m cutting him some slack. It is becoming apparent many of his critics are there because they realize their laundry will/could see the light of day. With that said, I hope he exposes any party who used the platform for ill 
will regardless of their political affiliation.


----------



## amlove21 (Dec 14, 2022)

When Musk drops the COVID info and exactly what Fauci and the gubmint did to spread misinformation, ban and shadowban folks and the like- more and more people are gonig to wake up. 



AWP said:


> And he has the money to outlast most challengers in the courtroom.
> 
> I’m still on the fence as to his end state and how he’ll arrive there, but I’m cutting him some slack. I*t is becoming apparent many of his critics are there because they realize their laundry will/could see the light of day. *With that said, I hope he exposes any party who used the platform for ill
> will regardless of their political affiliation.


Agree most violently with the bolded. Elon inherited a crime scene- and the people committing the crimes had become emboldened because they never thought they'd be exposed. Now, the rats are jumping ship and lashing out. Simple as that.


----------



## Marauder06 (Dec 15, 2022)

Well, I guess it has started:



alleged perpetrator:


----------



## DA SWO (Dec 15, 2022)

Marauder06 said:


> Well, I guess it has started:
> 
> View attachment 41148
> 
> ...


Move the Hq to Texas, and deal with people appropriately, or pay lilX to have a posse member whack the dude.


----------



## amlove21 (Dec 15, 2022)

DA SWO said:


> Move the Hq to Texas, and deal with people appropriately, or pay lilX to have a posse member whack the dude.


Respect the shooter. I’m about to start my road to civilian… these facts (for legal reasons) have nothing to do with one another.


----------



## AWP (Dec 15, 2022)

Ah, another "warrior" hiding their face from the world. How bold...


----------



## Cookie_ (Dec 16, 2022)

Marauder06 said:


> Well, I guess it has started:
> 
> View attachment 41148
> 
> ...



The richest man in the world doesn't have a security detail for his young child being transported by himself?

This guy cut them off in traffic, jumped on the hood, and then just calmly buckled himself back in so they could get a video of his license plate?

He somehow managed to track his car 25 miles away from LAX?

He/his security team never filed a police report? 


I'd say this is some Paul Pelosi levels of strange, but at least the cops actually saw him wrestling that dude in his underwear. (Still waiting on hospital pics btw.)

This shit gives me Jussie vibes.


----------



## Marauder06 (Dec 16, 2022)

Soooo… the “Deep State” was real, after all?  Twitter Files Part 6 reveals FBI's ties to tech giant: 'As if it were a subsidiary'


----------



## ThunderHorse (Dec 16, 2022)

Marauder06 said:


> Soooo… the “Deep State” was real, after all?  Twitter Files Part 6 reveals FBI's ties to tech giant: 'As if it were a subsidiary'


Just the gubmint colluding with private enterprise to subvert speech and only allow the establishment to rule.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1603857534737072128
So basically, Trump becomes president.  Even though he sacks the slimeball Comey, the FBI starts a task force on social media and effectively uses to twitter (and other social media) to subvert speech and the sitting executive's agenda.  Great stuff guys.


----------



## amlove21 (Dec 16, 2022)

With an 80 person task force, no less. Guess which way the censoring went? Hint- it was only one way.


----------



## BlackSmokeRisinG (Dec 16, 2022)

My PhD brother claiming this election was the most legitimate in recent history and looting during BLM riots was white supremacists... 

I know a lot of people don't like Fox but for a guy like me who doesn't spend a lot of time listening to the underground vlogs and podcasts they were the only people really pushing the Big Tech/Gov't collusion story.


----------



## Cookie_ (Dec 16, 2022)

I think my favorite (if you can have a favorite of government agencies tattling about Twitter TOS violations) part of this is learning the FBI is apparently a humorless organization.

They asked twitter to look at this tweet for election misinformation. It's literally the most dad joke election joke I can think of.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1603857581503569929


----------



## R.Caerbannog (Dec 16, 2022)

Called it.


----------



## amlove21 (Dec 16, 2022)




----------



## ThunderHorse (Dec 16, 2022)

You know I used to talk about how Twitter, Facebook, et al. should be handing over information about ISIS.  It seems like the FBI cared more about shunting conservative voices than you know actually going after extremists.  Instead of telling the FBI to "get a warrant", the laid off libtards, yes I'm breaking the rule we had in place when we had mods, just went happily go lucky to subvert elections. Blue anons I tell ya.  Never mind that our country is being led into oblivion by a dude that couldn't tell you what he ate for breakfast and his second in command speaks like a four year old.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1603890210252668928


----------



## RackMaster (Dec 16, 2022)

ThunderHorse said:


> You know I used to talk about how Twitter, Facebook, et al. should be handing over information about ISIS.  It seems like the FBI cared more about shunting conservative voices than you know actually going after extremists.  Instead of telling the FBI to "get a warrant", the laid off libtards, yes I'm breaking the rule we had in place when we had mods, just went happily go lucky to subvert elections. Blue anons I tell ya.  Never mind that our country is being led into oblivion by a dude that couldn't tell you what he ate for breakfast and his second in command speaks like a four year old.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1603890210252668928



This one is obvious, we aren't the clients, nor customers; we are the product. That goes for all social media.


----------



## Marauder06 (Dec 16, 2022)




----------



## ThunderHorse (Dec 17, 2022)

Idiot Ted Lieu said this...but is also trying to tell Matt Taibi he's wrong right now.  So now that their shit has been exposed (which doesn't matter because the liberal establishment owns every 80% of the media), Lieu wants to say he's wrong. Lol eff these people, take the L and shut up. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1602104875680075777

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1603956825929678853


----------



## Marauder06 (Dec 17, 2022)

I don't have an Economist account and can't access the article.  Anyone got a summary?


----------



## ThunderHorse (Dec 17, 2022)

Marauder06 said:


> I don't have an Economist account and can't access the article.  Anyone got a summary?


I didn't even notice there was an article in the tweet and it's worthless because the data twitter probably fed to them a year ago was fake.  My point was more that the shithead representative is yelling at a cloud when the evidence being presented is irrefutable.  But my other point is that he shouldn't even be attempting to refute it because CNN, MSNBC, NYT, WAPO; won't be covering it. So liberal and moderate voters who just like reading and hearing those publications dunk on Trump will have no idea that this information is out there, and remember that information should scare them too.


----------



## Marauder06 (Dec 17, 2022)

ThunderHorse said:


> I didn't even notice there was an article in the tweet and it's worthless because the data twitter probably fed to them a year ago was fake.  My point was more that the shithead representative is yelling at a cloud when the evidence being presented is irrefutable.  But my other point is that he shouldn't even be attempting to refute it because CNN, MSNBC, NYT, WAPO; won't be covering it. So liberal and moderate voters who just like reading and hearing those publications dunk on Trump will have no idea that this information is out there, and remember that information should scare them too.


No doubt.  I just like to look at the source material.

I was personally censored, and my business was damaged, by social media platforms over political content.  I'm not even talking rabid, far-right stuff.  Simply memes.  My page's Twitter account got tagged with a warning message, so anyone connecting with it thought it was a scam site.  My Facebook account got suspended once because I changed my profile pic to that of a wooden state of Texas that was painted with "thin blue line" colors after those cops got gunned down in Dallas a few years back.  As previously mentioned, our satire site got taken down permanently and our serious news site is about to befall the same fate because of political speech the Left doesn't like.

But yeah, the political right are the ones doing the gaslighting...


----------



## Cookie_ (Dec 17, 2022)

Marauder06 said:


> I don't have an Economist account and can't access the article.  Anyone got a summary?



I'm assuming it's referring to This article.



> The authors analysed the “algorithmic amplification” effect on tweets from 3,634 elected politicians from major political parties in seven countries with a large user base on Twitter: the US, Japan, the UK, France, Spain, Canada and Germany.
> 
> Algorithmic amplification refers to the extent to which a tweet is more likely to be seen on a regular Twitter feed (where the algorithm is operating) compared to a feed without automated recommendations.
> 
> So for example, if the algorithmic amplification of a particular political group’s tweets was 100%, this means that in feeds using the algorithm, that party’s tweets were seen by twice as many users than among users scrolling without the automated recommendations (the control group).



And here's The Study.

The TL;DR is that in every country but Germany there was more amplification of "right wing" media sources (the highest being Canada). The right wing media wins in the U.S., but by a marginal amount.

They acknowledge that the third party systems the use for media slant analysis agreed on what was right wing, but not always more neutral sources, so the scores could be closer together for amplification.

 They didn't find noticeable amplification of far left/right parties.

To add on to the comment you just posted, I wonder if the reason they see this amplification is because they are focusing on major news and not a wider group of small news organizations like the one you have.

Might be a case of survivorship where somebody like me gets my amplification from left leaning small political commentators, but a right wing person only winds up with the major sources because the smaller ones get banned.

I bet a study like that would be much closer/tilt liberal.


----------



## RackMaster (Dec 17, 2022)

This is interesting.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Dec 17, 2022)

How do I say this, Elon is a public figure.  His infant children by sheer fact of being his will eventually become public figures.  But as infants they are not public figures and shoving cameras in their face and following them for purposes of entertainment is not cool.  But he should probably pay some very experienced dudes to take care of his children, and if need be take care of threats in a sustainable and legal fashion...oh you got locked in that dumpster in the middle of Nevada, I'm sorry.


----------



## amlove21 (Dec 18, 2022)

@Cookie_ i applaud you for your intellectual plasticity. As always.


----------



## Blizzard (Dec 18, 2022)

The roof, the roof, the roof is on fire
We don't need no water, let the motherfucker burn
Burn motherfucker, burn...


----------



## Marauder06 (Dec 18, 2022)

Taylor Lorenz is a terrible human being.

Washington Post's Taylor Lorenz suspended from Twitter, claims Musk removed her


----------



## Cookie_ (Dec 18, 2022)

Marauder06 said:


> Taylor Lorenz is a terrible human being.
> 
> Washington Post's Taylor Lorenz suspended from Twitter, claims Musk removed her



I'm suprised her account lasted this long compared to some other "writers" in her circle.

Sounds like she got caught under the New rules.


> *December 2022*​Twitter is where the public conversation is happening, and where people from all over the globe come to promote their businesses, art, ideas, and more. We know that many of our users may be active on other social media platforms; however, going forward, Twitter will no longer allow free promotion of specific social media platforms on Twitter.
> *What is a violation of this policy?*
> At both the Tweet level and the account level, we will remove any free promotion of prohibited 3rd-party social media platforms, such as linking out (i.e. using URLs) to any of the below platforms on Twitter, or providing your handle without a URL:
> 
> ...


----------



## amlove21 (Dec 18, 2022)

Cookie_ said:


> I'm suprised her account lasted this long compared to some other "writers" in her circle.
> 
> Sounds like she got caught under the New rules.


Yeah, cause she straight up doxxed Libs of Tik Tok and showed up at her families house. 

Happy she’s gone. Took too long.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Dec 18, 2022)

Shit...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1604617643973124097
But then...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1604623424164282368
Makes me think who he hires will be...rather regressive lol.


----------



## JedisonsDad (Dec 18, 2022)

ThunderHorse said:


> Shit...
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1604617643973124097
> ...


Plot twist, he hires Nancy Pelosi, to fill her new-found free time, post retirement.


----------



## amlove21 (Dec 18, 2022)

Trump.


----------



## Cookie_ (Dec 18, 2022)

amlove21 said:


> Trump.


I honestly can't think of anyone else who'd piss people off and keep this circus entertaining.

I need to rewrite my letter to Santa.


----------



## AWP (Dec 18, 2022)

amlove21 said:


> Trump.


This is the NextGen chaos I want.


----------



## amlove21 (Dec 19, 2022)

Cookie_ said:


> I honestly can't think of anyone else who'd piss people off and keep this circus entertaining.
> 
> I need to rewrite my letter to Santa.





AWP said:


> This is the NextGen chaos I want.


IMAGINE the absolute meltdown that would happen. Even just as a figurehead, the impact would be extinction level event. The Busta Rhymes album, not the movie Deep Impact.


----------



## AWP (Dec 19, 2022)

amlove21 said:


> IMAGINE the absolute meltdown that would happen. Even just as a figurehead, *the impact would be extinction level event*. The Busta Rhymes album, not the movie Deep Impact.



I'm not saying more people need a 9mm root canal, but some could use some self-dental work, knowwhatimean?


----------



## amlove21 (Dec 19, 2022)

AWP said:


> I'm not saying more people need a 9mm root canal, but some could use some self-dental work, knowwhatimean?


Oh, I am picking up what you're laying down, jive turkey.


----------



## AWP (Dec 19, 2022)

amlove21 said:


> Oh, I am picking up what you're laying down, jive turkey.



As an instructor you've seen it before: best for people to self-select early before things are really bad and the team depends upon them. Maybe that's a cabin in the woods, a career change, a sailboat on the seven seas, or seppukakke. Who knows? Ring the bell, with 8 billion people on this rock we only want winners.

You Nickelback fans need to "ring the bell."


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Dec 19, 2022)

Currently taking a Cyber Security module for work.  Right now I am listening to a segment on misinformation campaigns and their affect…the below would be pretty amazing if it actually happened.  This ‘press release’ was written long before Elon became controversial in regards to Twitter though…

<tap image>


----------



## Marauder06 (Dec 19, 2022)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Currently taking a Cyber Security module for work.  Right now I am listening to a segment on misinformation campaigns and their affect…the below would be pretty amazing if it actually happened.  This ‘press release’ was written long before Elon became controversial in regards to Twitter though…
> 
> <tap image>
> 
> View attachment 41190


What people can do with deep fake videos is astonishing.  And kind of scary.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Dec 20, 2022)

Well, at least they paid for it.  But they definitely underpaid. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1605219914813673473


----------



## amlove21 (Dec 20, 2022)

The government taxpayers paid Twitter millions to ignore child pornography and tips on mass shootings to police jokes with an 80 person task force.


----------



## Marauder06 (Dec 20, 2022)

After the poll results:  ;)

I believe she already declared her pronouns are Prosecute/Fauci


----------



## BlackSmokeRisinG (Dec 20, 2022)

Damn, Trump was going to drain that swamp LOL. They went full nuclear option on that election to get rid of him. All while publicly saying Trump was a Russian asset, his kids had business dealings with China and those were supposed to be treasonous.


----------



## 757 (Dec 20, 2022)




----------



## Cookie_ (Dec 20, 2022)

amlove21 said:


> The government taxpayers paid Twitter millions to ignore child pornography and tips on mass shootings to police jokes with an *80 person task force.*



If every single person on that task force was a brand new agent (obviously not, but for maths sake) that'd be about 7.4 million in salary alone, assuming no overtime.

Figure the actual number is probably around 10-12 mil per year the tattle force existed.


----------



## GOTWA (Dec 20, 2022)

Factor in the cost of burden and you'd probably be amazed how much that would cost.


----------



## BlackSmokeRisinG (Dec 20, 2022)

H. Biden's been through 7+ mill. in blow and ho's in the past few years so probably about on par with that spending.


----------



## JedisonsDad (Dec 20, 2022)

Cookie_ said:


> If every single person on that task force was a brand new agent (obviously not, but for maths sake) that'd be about 7.4 million in salary alone, assuming no overtime.
> 
> Figure the actual number is probably around 10-12 mil per year the tattle force existed.


And on that note, the Mozambique drill will now be two “bangs” to the chest and one “pew” to the head. Additionally, range walking will be replaced with actual running, to facilitate half-days on the range. We all need to do our part with saving money where we can.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Dec 20, 2022)

hehehehe


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1605372724800393216


----------



## BlackSmokeRisinG (Dec 21, 2022)

ThunderHorse said:


> hehehehe
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1605372724800393216



All the trolls came out to vote... Good news to me, didn't want to see Twitter fade out of existence now that Musk owns it. I look forward to the next election and all the tweets about H. Biden, K. Harris etc. that won't get deleted or suppressed.


----------



## Marauder06 (Dec 21, 2022)

BlackSmokeRisinG said:


> All the trolls came out to vote... Good news to me, didn't want to see Twitter fade out of existence now that Musk owns it. I look forward to the next election and all the tweets about H. Biden, K. Harris etc. that won't get deleted or suppressed.


One media suppression tool down.  MANY more to go.


----------



## BlackSmokeRisinG (Dec 21, 2022)

Marauder06 said:


> One media suppression tool down.  MANY more to go.


Right, NY Post did a pretty good job of calling out MSN hypocrisy and censorship but outside of NYC and occasional Fox references to them there's not much audience.


----------



## Marauder06 (Dec 24, 2022)

And Twitter was allegedly conspiring with the Pentagon, including SOCOM, to use the platform to spread deliberate propaganda?  Yikes.

Twitter colluded with Pentagon to run network of fake accounts


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Dec 24, 2022)

Marauder06 said:


> And Twitter was allegedly conspiring with the Pentagon, including SOCOM, to use the platform to spread deliberate propaganda?  Yikes.
> 
> Twitter colluded with Pentagon to run network of fake accounts


----------



## ThunderHorse (Dec 24, 2022)

Marauder06 said:


> And Twitter was allegedly conspiring with the Pentagon, including SOCOM, to use the platform to spread deliberate propaganda?  Yikes.
> 
> Twitter colluded with Pentagon to run network of fake accounts




Wait, so can I now say Biden is not my president? Because it's clear we had a deep state colluding against a sitting executive spreading misinformation and blocking information. 

Holy shit fuck. Ugh.

I'm not surprised, I just have higher standards and expect the US government to act a bit more intelligent than it has. But again, I should lower my standards.


----------



## AWP (Dec 24, 2022)

It keeps getting worse and worse. People need to be in jail over this.


----------



## JedisonsDad (Dec 24, 2022)

AWP said:


> It keeps getting worse and worse. People need to be in jail over this.


But they won’t be. Merry Christmas!


----------



## DA SWO (Dec 24, 2022)

Let's see how liberals react when they find out they've been supporting the DoD.

Question for the masses, is this legal on DoD's part?


----------



## Marauder06 (Dec 24, 2022)

DA SWO said:


> Let's see how liberals react when they find out they've been supporting the DoD.
> 
> Question for the masses, is this legal on DoD's part?


Even if it's not illegal, it is easy to draw a straight line from overseas influence ops, to domestic ones.

This is really bad.  And it's only one platform.


----------



## AWP (Dec 24, 2022)

And that’s what we know about, what else is lurking out there?


----------



## RackMaster (Dec 24, 2022)

It's interesting how the social media giants are bending over for both our government's.   Canuckistan is just making laws to control the rest of the Internet.


----------



## Marauder06 (Dec 24, 2022)

AWP said:


> And that’s what we know about, what else is lurking out there?


"That's just a right-wing conspiracy theory!"


----------



## ThunderHorse (Dec 25, 2022)

So, this thread is pretty intense. The FBI's social media task force just went searching for Twitter ToS violators and just sent them spreadsheets of tweets at a time to target and take offline. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1606749007128465408
But it starts with the WaPo, Bezos Mouthpiece and rag, publishing a take down article on Taibbi and Weiss. Instead of being outraged and going after the government for subverting speech the blue anon media would rather give up its rights because they were on the side of speech destruction. Wild world we live in.


----------



## R.Caerbannog (Dec 26, 2022)

ThunderHorse said:


> So, this thread is pretty intense. The FBI's social media task force just went searching for Twitter ToS violators and just sent them spreadsheets of tweets at a time to target and take offline.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1606749007128465408
> But it starts with the WaPo, Bezos Mouthpiece and rag, publishing a take down article on Taibbi and Weiss. Instead of being outraged and going after the government for subverting speech the blue anon media would rather give up its rights because they were on the side of speech destruction. Wild world we live in.


Interesting seeing Olivia Katbi Smith's name pop up. She was one of the middlemen that played a hand in the burning of Portland. I wonder why Taibbbi is making seem like she was fed to the wolves.

There is something stranger going on behind the scenes. It just doesn't fit. Maybe a schism within the intel community/deep state/Orwellian tech  overlords?


----------



## AWP (Dec 26, 2022)

I mentioned the DoD/FBI info to a liberal friend of mine and it didn't even move the needle. I even tried putting it in the "Forget Musk and all of that, you're okay with the DoD using the platform for PSYOPs and the FBI doing what it did?" 

"If that's true, but it came from Musk who is a Trump supporter now, so...whatever."

As long as this is coming from Musk, and he's the only one with enough balls and money to do it, people are going to tune it out. Conservatives aren't going to move the needle with this story because the other side is already locked into what they believe, but more importantly who they support. Crimes were committed, the platform is shown to be a cesspool of humanity, and people won't care because the narrative is already "Musk is a supporter of fascists."


----------



## ThunderHorse (Dec 26, 2022)

AWP said:


> I mentioned the DoD/FBI info to a liberal friend of mine and it didn't even move the needle. I even tried putting it in the "Forget Musk and all of that, you're okay with the DoD using the platform for PSYOPs and the FBI doing what it did?"
> 
> "If that's true, but it came from Musk who is a Trump supporter now, so...whatever."
> 
> As long as this is coming from Musk, and he's the only one with enough balls and money to do it, people are going to tune it out. Conservatives aren't going to move the needle with this story because the other side is already locked into what they believe, but more importantly who they support. Crimes were committed, the platform is shown to be a cesspool of humanity, and people won't care because the narrative is already "Musk is a supporter of fascists."


Jack and the successor CEO were lib anons. 

Have to say Conservatives are more likely to read independent media. Or at least my circle is full of critical thinkers. Whereas the liberal folks I know don't read alternative media and just do what they're told. They're the types to tell kids in JROTC that they're baby killers, make a ton of money and are OK with being taxed into oblivion as long as they can still lead their oat milk agenda that's pro antifa, trans in girls sports, and open borders.  Because they'll know we are Christians by our love. Yet won't raise a finger for a paraplegic homeless vet.

Conservatives are also more likely to rebel and shake their fist at the state. When did we become the hippies?


----------



## AWP (Dec 27, 2022)

It would appear that Twitter was hacked a few days ago with the hacker claiming to have data on over 400 million accounts. Piers Morgan and a UK cabinet minister are already victims, the accounts being altered and some..."interesting" tweets sent before the accounts could be shut down.


----------



## compforce (Dec 27, 2022)

AWP said:


> It would appear that Twitter was hacked a few days ago with the hacker claiming to have data on over 400 million accounts. Piers Morgan and a UK cabinet minister are already victims, the accounts being altered and some..."interesting" tweets sent before the accounts could be shut down.


Want to bet on whether it was related to a former employee that wasn't happy they were let go?  That's what my money would be on.


----------



## Cookie_ (Dec 27, 2022)

compforce said:


> Want to bet on whether it was related to a former employee that wasn't happy they were let go?  That's what my money would be on.



Could also be related to the hack they had earlier this year. Seems Twitter has had issues with scrapping for a while.

Twitter Data Breaches: Full Timeline Through 2022

If it was a former employee, I'm pretty sure we'll know about it soon though.


----------



## Totentanz (Dec 27, 2022)

compforce said:


> Want to bet on whether it was related to a former employee that wasn't happy they were let go?  That's what my money would be on.



Beat me to it.


----------



## Marauder06 (Dec 27, 2022)




----------



## ThunderHorse (Saturday at 5:00 PM)

I know the twitter files have trailed off for some on this board, and I know a specific audience will just shrug their shoulders and keep voting their way.

But, as we assumed, we have thus now been presented evidence that the Biden administration subverted speech with the cooperation of social media companies.  In April 2021, they requested Facebook de-platform Tomi Lahren for publicly saying she wouldn't get the shot. Well based on all the data we have today, getting vaccinated appears to be the wrong call. (at least with mRNA)


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1611769646071353344
So, when are we impeaching Biden?


_________

ETA: latest installment of the Twitter files.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1610372352872783872


----------



## Marauder06 (Saturday at 5:18 PM)

ThunderHorse said:


> I know the twitter files have trailed off for some on this board, and I know a specific audience will just shrug their shoulders and keep voting their way.
> 
> But, as we assumed, we have thus now been presented evidence that the Biden administration subverted speech with the cooperation of social media companies.  In April 2021, they requested Facebook de-platform Tomi Lahren for publicly saying she wouldn't get the shot. Well based on all the data we have today, getting vaccinated appears to be the wrong call. (at least with mRNA)
> 
> ...


"BuT It DOEsn'T SaY TheY WeRe FoRCed tO Do IT!!!"  /s


----------



## amlove21 (Saturday at 5:51 PM)

Wowwwwwwwwwwwww. How big does this need to get before it gets coverage?


----------



## Totentanz (Saturday at 7:06 PM)

amlove21 said:


> Wowwwwwwwwwwwww. How big does this need to get before it gets coverage?


It doesn’t need to get bigger to get coverage. It needs to implicate Republicans.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Saturday at 7:25 PM)

Things are certainly getting interesting. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1611568518612254722


----------



## JedisonsDad (Saturday at 8:18 PM)

ThunderHorse said:


> Things are certainly getting interesting.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1611568518612254722


I love the comments where people are calling him a disappointment for not focusing on “important issues”. Shows the state of the nation when people think that the government suppressing free speech is fine and actively conducting psychological operations on its own citizens is cool too.


----------



## Blizzard (Saturday at 8:23 PM)

I'm going to start my own political party called the T&A Party...for truth and accountability, you bastards.  What did you think it would stand for?  

Bah, on second thought, I'll pass.  No one is interested in such things anymore.


----------



## AWP (Saturday at 9:58 PM)

This shit makes Nixon look like an amateur.


----------



## Gunz (Sunday at 10:48 AM)

ThunderHorse said:


> Things are certainly getting interesting.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1611568518612254722



Nobody in the Left MSM is listening to this guy. For one thing, he's in Missouri. He might as well be on the Moon.


----------



## BlackSmokeRisinG (Sunday at 4:24 PM)

ThunderHorse said:


> Things are certainly getting interesting.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1611568518612254722



Wow, some of those comments... Still split down the middle along partisan lines.

As long as I get my way temporarily, I'll look the other way...


----------



## AWP (Sunday at 4:33 PM)

Time for a flea flicker, boys. Get everyone focused on Trump working w/ Twitter. When they reach fever pitch, trot out the Biden docs. Now everyone goes to jail or is tarnished and then we can go back to it being our country.

(Snores loudly)

Wait, what...did I fall asleep again? I had this crazy dream...


----------

